# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Andon Zako Çajupi

## Bel ami

*Rent, or Marathonomak!* 
- Perktheu F.Noli

Rent, or rent, rent e u thuaj 
Se u çthur ordi e huaj, 
Se betejën e fituam 
Dhe qytetin e shpëtuam! 
Rent, or rent, 
Rent, or Marathonomak!


Kap një degë prej dafine 
Dhe vërtitesh ndaj Athine, 
Nëpër fush' e brek mi brek 
Këmba tokën as t'a prek, 
Hip' e zbrit, 
Petrit, Marathonomak! 


Ke një plagë, po s'e the, 
Djers' e gjak pikon për-dhe; 
Do që ti të jesh i pari, 
Për triumfin lajmëtari 
Flamur-gjak, 
Kuqo, Marathonomak! 


T'u tha gryka, po s'të pihet, 
T'u mpi këmba, po s'të rrihet, 
Se mileti po të pret, 
Ankthi zëmrat ua vret, 
Vrer e tmerr, 
Shpejt, or Marathonomak! 


Kurrë kaqë s'dogji djelli 
Dhe si plumb s'rëndovi qjelli, 
Kurr' aq ëmbël' e bukur s'ftoj 
Hij' e lisit edhe kroj; 
Turru tej, 
Tutje, or Marathonomak! 


Vapa mbyt e pluhri nxin 
Ferra çjerr e guri grin 
Afsha gjoksin përvëlon 
Syrin avulli verbon; 
Ur' e prush, 
Furr', or Marathonomak! 


Gryka si gjyryk të çfryn 
Prej Vullkani flag' e tym 
Se ç'vëngon e se ç'gulçon, 
Zëmra brinjët t'i çkallmon 
Me tokmak, 
Mbahu, or Marathonomak! 


Nëna, motra, nusja dalin, 
Ngrehin krahët të të ndalin, 
Mos, se s'janë veç Najada 
Magjistrica dhe Driada; 
Lark, or lark, 
Lark, or Marathonomak! 


Hajde, ja Akropolia, 
Ja qyteti e njerëzia 
Që të pan' e që të çquan 
Dhe fuqinë t'a rishtuan 
Ha dhe pak, 
Hajde, or Marathonomak! 


Ja, arrive, ua the: 
Ç'gas e ç'helm qe kjo myzhde! 
"E fituam!", brohorite 
Dhe për tok' u-përpëlite; 
Vdiq, or vdiq! 
Vdiqe, or Marathonomak! 


Rent kudo, dyke bërtitur, 
Nëpër shekuj faqe-ndritur, 
Se i vogli shtrin viganin 
Dhe i shtypuri tiranin, 
Veç e tok, 
Tok, or Marathonomak!

----------


## shigjeta

Poet i shquar dhe patriot. Lindi ne Sheper te Zagorise me 1866. Ne Nivan beri nje pjese te shkolles se mesme, te cilat i plotesoi ne nje lice fracez ne Egjipt, ku jetonte i ati. Me 1887, pasi beri nje vizite ne Sheper, e fundit per te, Cajupi shkoi ne Zvicer. Atje kreu studimet e larta dhe mori titullin e doktorit te drjtesise. Ne Kajro, ku u vendos per gjithnje, punoi per nje fare kohe si avokat. Nga fundi i shek XIX mori pjese gjallerisht ne levizjen patriotike shqiptare. Ne rrethet e gjera atdhetare u be i njohur me nje artikull qe shkroi ne kuadrin e diskutimit rreth ceshtjes se alfabetit ne te cilin doli kunder adoptimit te alfabetit grek per gjuhen shqipe. Me 1909 botoi shkrimin e njohur "Klubi i Selanikut", nje pamflet dermues kunder armiqve te brendshem te levizjes kombetare shqiptare. Patriotizmi i flakte dhe qendrimi i prere ndaj pushtuesve te huaj e nxoren Cajupin ne krye te patrioteve qe vepronin ne Egjipt. Me 1919 u zgjodh kryetari i shoqerise "Vellazeria" me qender ne Kajro. Qe frymezuesi dhe njeri nga hartuesit e memorandumit qe shqiptaret e Egjiptit i derguan Konferences se Paqes me 1919 ne mbrojtje te teresise territoriale te Shqiperise. Me 1920 themeloi "Shoqerine e Miqve".  
Pothuaj ne te njejten kohe me veprimtarine atdhetare Cajupi u mor dhe me letersine. Me 1902 botoi librin "Baba Tomorri"  nja nga veprat me te shquara te letersise se Rilindjes.  Ne pjesen e pare dhe te dyte te librit jane rradhitur vjersha me temen e dashurise dhe ate patriotike; vjershat me teme shoqerore dhe fabulat e shqiperuara jane perfshitre ne pjesen e trete te librit, qe mbyllet me komedine e njohur "Katermbedhjete vjec dhenderr". Vjersha e gjate "Baba Tomorri" me te cilen hapet permbledhja, eshte nje thirrje per shqiptaret qe te zgjohen dhe te perpiqen per atdheun e roberuar. Disa nga krijimet e tij me te shquara patriotike jane: "Memedheu", "Shqipetar",  "C'jemi?..., Ku kemi lere?", "Vaj", "Besa-besen", "Atdheu dhe Dashuria", etj te tjera vjersha me teme shoqerore jane: "Fshati im", "Kurbeti", "Fyelli i bariut", Misiri", "Varferia dhe Liria" etj. Vjershat "Sulltani", "Punerat e Perendise", "Greku dhe Shqiptari" dallohen per elementin satirik. Rreth viteve 1903-1905 Cajupi perfundoi poemen "Baba Musa Lakuriq", qe mbeti doreshkrim. Poeti ne kete veper perdori elementet biblik per te percjelle idete e tij. 
Ne historin e letersise shqiptare, Cajupi eshte dalluar dhe si dramaturg. Vend te vecante zene sidomos komedite e tij "Katermbedhjetevjec dhender" dhe "Pas vdekjes" (shkruar me 1910, botuar me 1937) me te cilat solli nje ndihmese me vlere ne zhvillimj e ketij lloji ne letersine shqiptare. Penes se Cajupit i perket dhe tragjedia "Burri i dheut" (botuar me 1937)
Cajupi u mor edhe me perkthime. Pervc nje varg vjershash dhe fabulash qe botoi ne "Baba Tomorri", me 1921 botoi "Perralla te zgjedhura te vjershetarit te madh La Fontenit". Me 1922 u botua "Lulet e Hindit" permbledhje me vjersha te poeteve indiane.
Cajupi vdiq me 1930.

----------


## shigjeta

*Dashuria* 

***
Bukuria jote, lesherat e tua
porsi pende korbi, te gjata mbi thua,
ballete si diell, faqete si molle,
qafa jot' e gjate, mesi yt i holle...
dora si debore, fjala jote mjalte
kurmi yt i derdhur, shtrati yt i nalte,
gjithe me kenaqin, te tera i dua,
po zemera jote u be gur per mua!

***

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga shigjeta_ 
> *Dashuria 
> 
> ***
> Bukuria jote, lesherat e tua
> porsi pende korbi, te gjata mbi thua,
> ballete si diell, faqete si molle,
> qafa jot' e gjate, mesi yt i holle...
> dora si debore, fjala jote mjalte
> ...


Shigjeta... per kete poezi u perkujdesa vecanerisht ta merrja save ne nje diskete, se sapo nderrova shtepi dhe e kam braktisur nje kompjuter qe perdorja...  :buzeqeshje:  Fiksim te madh e kam!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

Që ditën që vdiqe, që kur s'të kam parë
Lotët që kam derdhur, s'më janë dhe tharë
Shumë vjetë u bënë sot u mbushen dhjete
Që kur më ke lënë dhe s'të shoh ne jete!


Në ç'kopshte me lule ke qëndruar vallë?
S'të vjen keq për mua?S'të vjen mallë për djalë ?
O ëngjëll I bukur mos meno në botë
Kthehu të të shomë të na mbeten lotë


S'rrojmë dot pa tynë ti si rron pa neve?
Motëmot që rrojtëm bashkë s'më urreve
Atje tek rri janë qipariz' e varre
Kthehu të të shomë mos na lër përfare


Mos na lër të gjorë me zemër të ngrirë
Kthehu të gëzohesh kur të shoç tët birë
E ke lenë foshnje tani u bë burrë
S'arrite ta rritje s'të ka parë kurrë


Për ty shumë herë çoç do të më thotë
Por s'mund ti përgjigjem se më mbytin lotë
Kthej kokën mënjanë dhe vështroj përpjetë
Duke psherëtitur te zot' I vërtetë


O zot I vërtetë s'të erdhi keq për djalë
Kur i more mëmën dhe më le të gjallë
Të më keshe marrë do të qe më mirë
Dhe të rronte mëma të rriste të birë
Me se rrojnë foshnjat çi rrit çiliminjtë
Dashuri e mëmës dhe përkëdhelitë
Doje dritë o qiell more dritën time
dhe ma mbushe jetën plot me hidhërime
Tani rroj pa shpresë ndaj s'dua të rroj
Se dhe perëndinë tani s'e besoj.

P.S.: Poeti ja ka kushtuar kete bashkeshortes se tij e cila fatkeqesisht i vdiq kur i biri ishte ende foshnje.

----------


## angeldust

Vargjet e meposhtme janë marrë nga cikli "Dëshirë". Një pjesë të vjershave të këtij cikli Çajupi pohon se i shqipëroi nga vjershëtori romak Tibuli. Vjershat i kushtohen përgjithësisht motivit të  dashurisë,  megjithatë  poeti  ynë  gërshetoi  në to  edhe një varg problemesh të tjera shoqerore. Midis tyre shquan mendimi për dashurinë e sinqertë dhe jetën e thjeshtë baritore, për dashurinë ndaj  atdheut, për ndarjet e pabarabarta shoqërore si dhe për degjenerimin e njeriut në shoqërinë e kohës.

*Deshire* 

*I*

Kush lë mikenë që ka
edhe ndahetë me shokë
për të fituar para,
nuk i ka mëntë në kokë.
Ikëni, more të mjerë,
ikni deti tek t'u nxjerrë,
se për mua dashuria,
ara, vreshti dhe shtëpia
më bëjnë të rroj me gas,
se s'dua të lë gjë pas.
S'dua të iki si përpara,
dua të rroj nëpër ara,
mikja pranë të më ketë,
të punoj aratë vetë.

Fatmirosh, mot e nga mot
grur' e misër të kem plot,
të kem raki, të kem verë
të ëmbëlë si sheqerë.
Të vete me bagëti,
me qe, me dhen e me dhi,
dhe t'i shpie rrëzë malit,
të hanë majën e barit;
dhe kur të pjellë një dhi
do t'i vë kecnë në gji.
Nuk iki nga Shqipëria
si punojn' ata që s'dinë,
mos e dhëntë perëndia,
të ndahem me dashurinë,
sa të mund të rroj më pak,
po këtu të bëhem plak.
Dhe në vuaj, le të vuaj,
të mos vdes në vënd të huaj!
Të shoh mëmën e babanë,
të kem dhe motratë pranë,
dhe kur të vdes, të më qajnë
pas zakoneve që kanë.

Të më marrënë në duar,
të qajnë me lesh lëshuar,
dhe mikja, kur të vijë,
ta qaj' e të ulërijë.

*II*

*Ku janë vaftet e parë,
stërgjyshët sa mirë qenë
shkonin jetënë pa ndarë
edhe dojnin mëmëdhenë.
S'kish pampor e s'kish gjemi,
nukë vinin të fitonin,
atdhenë s'e lij njeri,
po punonin edhe shkonin.

Kau nukë kishte zgjedhë,
as fre për kalin e fortë,
dhe si s'kish njeri të vjedhë,
shtëpitë qenë pa portë.
Aratë s'kishnë sinuar,
s'kish të pasur e të varfër,
dheu qe i lulëzuar,
kafsh' e njerz rronin afër.
Nukë kishte njerz të liq,
se lufta s'kishte dhe dalë
gjithë bota qenë miq,
qenë vëllezër në ballë.
Po tani, zot' i vërtetë,
njeriu ngjan me arinë!
Nukë hiqetë kjo jetë,
se njeriu ha njerinë'
sot s'mbretëron dashuria,
nukë kemi dashuri,
s'na mbeti as trimëria,
sot rrojmë në robëri.*

*III*

Sot e tutje në shtëpi
mikja të mbretërojë,
cilido nga miqt' e mi
për zonjë duhet ta njojë.
Kur të vete nëpër ara,
kur të korr e kur të mbjell,
të kem mikenë përpara,
kur të shij e kur të vjel
Dhe në stan kur të më shohë,
me qe, me dhën e me dhi
mikja t'i numërojë
se mos m'i vjedhë njeri,
të më zbukurojë stanë,
të bëjë djathë të butë,
t'u hedhë qënet të hanë,
të na ruajn' nga hajdutë.
Edhe nata kur të vijë
të marr mikenë në gji...
Dhe hënëza të na ndrijë
dhe të na kenë zili.

*IV*

O shokë, ç'u prish dynjaja
si për burra dhe për gra,
tani shitetë sevdaja,
mjer' ai që s'ka para.
I pasur, të palltë varri,
ti që bleve dashurinë
dhe nuk e le si në pari,
të martë djalli shpirtinë!
Ndëgjoni, more të ri,
ndëgjoni dhe ju të ra:
duani atë që di,
jo atë që ka para.
Duani dhe vjershëtorë
barabar me perëndinë,
se rri me lule në dorë
edhe këndon dashurinë.
Ata që janë lëvduar,
me këngë nga vjershëtori,
janë burra të ndëgjuar
dhe rrojënë sa Tomori
O ju të ra e të ri,
u lutem të më këndoni,
që të kini dashuri,
kur të vdes të më kujtoni.

----------


## Leila

MËMËDHEU



Mëmëdhe quetë toka

Ku më ka rënurë koka,

ku kam dashur mëm e atë,

ku më nje dhe gur i thatë,

ku kam pasurë shtëpinë,

ku kam njojtur Perëndinë,

strëgjushët ku kanë qënë,

dhe varret qi kanë vënë,

ku jam rritur me thërime,

ku kam folur gjunë time,

ku kam fis e ku kam farë,

ku kam qeshur, ku kam qarë,

ku rroj me gas e me shpresë,

ku kam dëshirë të vdesë.

----------


## Leila

*Perseri Cajupi*




TRIMI SHQIPËRISË



Kush ka qënë trim një herë?

Aleksandri Math i vjerë,

Pirua me shokë të tjerë

Në Shqipëri kanë lerë.

Po nga të gjithë mi Zoti,

Skënderbeu Kastrioti.

O mbret i dashur ku je?

Ku je, more Skënderbe?

Si duron ti nënë dhe?

Nukë të vjen keq për ne?

Që ditënë që na le,

vëndi yn u bë raje!

Të lutemi dit e natë,

natë jetë ku ke vatë,

dërgona shpres e uratë

të mos rrojëmë si gratë

Të ngriemi të lëftojmë,

Turqit këtejë ti dbojmë,

Shqipërinë ta shpëtojmë

Dhe lir e me nder të rrojmë.

----------


## heret a vone

Nga cikli DESHIRE ... vazhdim

- 5 -

Moj mike, kam bere be
Te marr syt' e mi te shkoj
Se me nazet qe ti ke
Me ty nuk mund te rroj!
Nuk te bera faj kurre,
Gje te lige s'te kam bere
Dhe kur jeshe e semure
S'me zinte gjumi te flere.
Lutesha tek perendia
Me metani dit' dit e nate,
Te t'ape nga dit' e mia
te kesh jetene te gjate
Qysh te bej , more te mjere!
Qe diten qe u sherua,
Mikja zuri miq te tjere
Edhe lot e qesh me mua!
Nje dite iku e me la
Se do nje qe ka para,
Lanet paç moj dashuri.
Se me trete si qiri!
Dua te dehem me vere,
Te mund te harroj qedere
Dhe te ze mike te ra,
Te me lene siç me la.
Po as vera s'me ze kurre,
As me mike s'benem burre
Dhe me thone me meri:
"Te kane bere magji"
S' me zene magjite mua,
Po kujtoj ate qe dua...

----------


## shigjeta

_nga_ *Dashuria*

_H_

Kam dashur lulet, konxhet, trëndafilë
zoqtë që këndojnë, thëllëzat, bilbilë,
tani s'më pëlqejnë, më lënë të ftohtë
se dua një çupë si hënëz të plotë
s'ka shoqe në botë

Kjo është për mua lule trëndafili
konxhe, manushaqe, thëllëza, bilbili
Kur më shkon në rrugë, me lule më dorë
leshtrat prapa krahve hedhur si kurorë
e bardhë si borë

Më mirrenë mendtë, nga sytë verbohem
dhe nga dashuria digjem, përvëlohem,
si digjen në zemër gjithë sa e njonë
mashalla i thonë


_I_

Pika - pika bie shiu
dhe dëbora flokë - flokë
vetëtin e fryn veriu
breshëri kërcet mbi tokë

Le të fryjë er' e ftohtë
s'ka ç'më bën dimëri mua:
dashuria më mban ngrohtë
se pushtoj atë që dua

Kur fryn era me tallaz
kur bie dëbor' e shi, 
sa fle njeriu me gaz
kur ka miken në gji!

----------


## whisper

Meqenese  e  kisha  premtuar  dhe  meqe  une  i  mbaj  gjithmone  premtimet  e  mija, po  sjell ketu  kete  poezi  erotike  te  A.Z.Cajupit  te  censuruar  per  mbi  pesedhjete  vjete  nga  diktatura  famekeqe  e  te  kuqve. Shpresoj  te  mos  e  censuroje  stafi  drejtues  i  ketij  forumi. Lexim  te  mbare...





KENGA E KANDARIT 


Grua po prishet kandari 
S'eshte me ai i pari 
Qe qendronte dite e nate 
Gati si barut i thate 
Qe punonte dimer e vere 
Pa u lodhur asnjehere 
Qe ishte i lehte si flete 
Qe mbante kryet perpjete 
Qe turrej si trim ne balle 
Qe kapte zocken te gjalle 
Qe rropatej neper shpella 
Ku ishin me te thella 
Tani s'e di se cka pesuar 
Here here rri menduar 
Kur ben ftohte e acar shume 
Struket e bie ne gjume 
Ndonese eshte i permalluar 
Gjuetine e ka rralluar 
Kerkon belushka te ngrohta 
Shijon shalushka te plota 
Dhe me to sa guduliset 
Fillon celet kapardiset 
Buckoset e i qesh nuri 
Edhe merr pamje prej burri 
Pastaj fillon nga zanati 
Si e ka bere dhe i jati 
Dhe rreshqet vrull si ngjale 
Drejte vendlindjes nga ka dale 


Kenga e kandarit No2 
Grua, lere se c'me gjeti 
nuk me bindet me aleti 
bandilli qe cante rete 
me s'e ngre koken perpjete 


Vjet si kale turfullonte 
grate e fshatit kur shikonte 
tek i shihte  p.icken e zbuluar 
sulej si qen e terbuar 
I pushtonte vete te ghitha 
zgavra, shpella, guva, verra 
fryhej si nje patllixhan 
kur shikonte nen fustan 
Sa i vinte mend zanati 
e uronin grate e fshatit 
po sot c'ka qe eshte i merzitur 
trup e shpirt i rraskapitur? 
Shiko cupat siseplota 
me shale te buta e te ngrohta 
nuset e bardha si bora 
qe s'te shpetonin nga dora 
Grate e reja sisemedhate 
qe i nderroje cdo nate 
dhe s'leviz te behet burre 
po mbeti vetem per shurre 


Ah moj grua, moj e ngrate 
mbeti burri koqethate 
megjithemend nuk te ngop dot 
po dikur s'kam qene si sot 
Isha trim, djale i hedhur 
pak usta dhe per te zgjedhur 
buzeqeshja me te tera 
mjafton qe tu hante verra 
Vec me shume doja grate 
vithegjerat, sisemedhate 
edhe cupat shume i desha 
nuk i lija virgjeresha 



Po te mbeteshin me barre 
i therja, u beja varre 
nuset e reja me naze 
i haja si qofte taze 
U ndukja siset me dhembe 
sa ngrihej fshati ne kembe 
isha bej, me nam e toka 
beja sic me thoshte koka. 


Me Zagori qesh dere e pare 
me sejmen e hyzmeqarit 
kisha kuaj, lope e dhene 
dhe gra me shume se qene 
Vete i ujdisja te tera 
c'me tha koka e s'i bera? 

Ne Europe s'lash vend pa pare 
kuplarate i mora mbare 
Shijova bjondet gjermane 
meskeputurat persiane 
rreth e qark iu solla botes 
po ne France lash ment e kokes 
Kush te doje ta provoje e mernin mikun ne goje 
ne Stamboll mos shkofsha kurre 
bashkohej burri me burre 
Thone se eshte ves i shemtuar 
ah, do vdes pa e provar 
se tani kjo pune e pati 
u mplaka, me la takati 
Te qaj hallin xhan o grua 
nuk ke faj qe s'fle me mua 
te jap fjalen, te betohem 
se neser do vizitohem 

Preje burro, beje pace 
s'vjen rinia me ilace 
brodhe gjersa u kepute 
ku gjete vrime, u fute 
Dhe tani me lot me mpake 
u martove kur u plake 
hiqmu qafe, nuk te dua 
s'meriton te flesh me mua 
Jam e re, me zien gjaku 
s'me ngop nepsi i nje plaku 
u mundova te ta ngre 
s'qe e thene, po te le 
Ta lava me uje te ngrohte 
por c'e do, mundim i kote 
ti je plak, te gjithe e dine 
s'ndizet zjarri pa benzine!!!!

----------


## ash

A. Z. Cajupi 

"Greku dhe Shqiptari"

*Greku:* Pse ju shqiptare
kini djem te mbare
te zgjuar, te zote,
te fort, e te plote?
Shiko djemte tane
sikur nuke hane,
te verdhe, te thate,
te trembur si grate
te liq, te pabese,
pa turp e pa shprese...
gjak ne zemer s'kane.
Tuajte pse jane
trima te vertete ?

*Shqiptari*: Se i bejme vete.
S'na ndihne te tjere
si ju mor' te mjere.

----------


## Fiori

*Atdhedashuria*

*Fyell' i bariut*

Bariu, shokë, bariu,
kur gjëmon e fryn veriu,
është përjashta fatziu,
e rreh breshëri dhe shiu!
Barinë, shokë, barinë,
mos e harroni fatzine,
se lë gruan e shtëpinë
t'u kullosë bagëtinë.
kullotni, moj bagëti,
                      ti, ti, ti. . .
Kullotni, biro, kullotni,
kur të vdes te me kujtoni,
Ndjesë pastë!  të më thoni.

Shikoni barin' e gjore:
në diell a në dëborë,
bariu me shkop në dorë
ruan deshtë me këmborë.
Vështronje barinë mirë,
me të ngrën' e me të pirë,
t'u marrë dhëntë pa gdhirë,
t'i kullosë me dëshirë,
të rrijë bashkë me to,
                    to, to, to.
Hani, moj bagëti, hani,
kur të vdes do të më qani,
për mua zi do te mbani!




*Besa-besë*

Gjithë vendetë gëzojnë,
ti, Shqipëri, pse pushon?
Gjithë njerëzit këndojnë,
ti, shqiptar, pse rënkon?
Gjithë duanë lirinë
dhe pa të njeriu s'rron;

ti, shqipëtar, Shqipërinë
në zgjedhë si e duron?

Zgjohuni, o shqipëtarë,
erdhi dita për liri!
Zini luftë me barbarë,
përpiqi për Shqipëri!

Të krishter' e myslimanë,
të tërë një sua kemi;
gegë, toskë, dibranë,
gjithë shqipëtarë jemi.

Mblidhuni te bëjmë benë,
të gjithë dorë për dorë:
Të duamë mëmëdhenë,
edhe malet me dëborë.

Që ditën që u shkeli
robëria dhe gjer sot
nukë bën më bar Dhëmbeli
dhe Tomori qan me lot.

Male me krye në qieli,
si duroni robërinë?
Ju që shihni drit' e diell,
pse s'ndrini dhe Shqipërinë?

Ku janë vaftet e parë,
që kini dhënë yrnek?
Ku jini, o shqipëtarë,
pse s'dëgjohet një dyfek?

Apo humbi trimëria,
apo s'doni mëmëdhenë?
A u shua Shqipëria,
që ka pjellë Skënderbenë?

Pse rrini lidhur me lak?
Pse shpëtoni vënd' tuaj?
apo s'u mbeti më gjak,
se e derdhtë për të huaj?

Mirri pushkëtë në duar
edhe bëni besa-besë:

Shqipëria do shpëtuar,
kokë turku të mos mbese!



*DHEU*

Dheu i gjat' e i gjerë,
na jep buk' e na jep verë
për të ngrën' e për të pirë,
kush di ta punojë mirë.

Si njeri i shtrënguar,
dheu nukë fal gjë kurrë,
pa munduar, pa punuar'
S'na jep as misër, as grurë.

Do ta punojë njeriu
dhe ta vadisë me djersë
që të hajë buk' i ziu,
nga uria të mos vdesë!

Punoni, more të mjerë,
se dhe gjëri në na mbetë,
pas neve vinë të tjerë,
nukë sosetë kjo jetë.



*Fshati im*

Maletë me gurë,
fushat me bar shumë,
aratë me grurë,
më tutje një lumë.

Fshati për karshi
me kish' e me varre,
rrotull ca shtëpi
të vogëla fare.

Ujëtë të ftohtë,
era pun' e madhe,
bilbili ia thotë,
gratë si sorrkadhe.

Burrat nën hie,
lozin, kuvendojnë,
pika që s'u bie,
se nga gratë rrojnë!

Gratë venë nd'arë,
dhe në vreshta gratë,
gruaja korr barë,
punon dit' e natë.

Gratë në të shirë,
në të vjela gratë,
ikinë pa gdhirë,
kthenenë me natë.

Gruaja për burrë
digjetë në diell,
punon es'rri kurrë
as ditën e diel.

0 moj shqipëtarkë,
që vet' e nget qetë,
edhe drek' e darkë
kthehesh e bën vetë;

Moj e mjera grua,
C'e do burrë zinë
që ftohet në krua
dhe ti mban shtëpinë!.



*Korriku*)*

Na erdhi korriku prapë,
me grurë të ri, me vapë.
Mirë q'erdhr, o korrik,
gjithë bota të ka mik,
të duanë varfëria,
se s'vdes njeri nga uria.
Korriku, si flak' e drizit,
na ngroh palcën e kurrizit.
0 korrik, o faqezjarr,
gjithë lule, gjithë bar,
dhe me pemë barrë-barrë,
s'dimë ç'të hamë më parë.
Në korrik piqen me radhë
pjeshkë, mollë, thanë, dardhë;
kur afrohet korriku,
zë të piqetë dhe fiku.
Nga gjithë pemët e tjera,
fiku na mbiftë te dera,
se gjersa ka shporta fiq,
gjithë bota janë miq...
Me shpresë të këtij muaj,
punëtor, puno e vuaj,
të punojmë që të gjithë,
të mos mbetemi pa drithë,
se në këtë muaj zoti
na kërren nga tërë moti.
Ata që kanë punuar,
në kornk janë të gëzuar,
Se në këtë deli muaj
nuk ka lëmë pa duaj.
Vjen korriku, punëtorë,
mirrni drapërin në dorë,
të korrij kush ka punuar,
kush ka mbjell' e ka lëruar.
Dilni, dilni nëpër ara
e shihni, ç'ka bërë fara:
shikoni një **** gruri,
se sa ****, grurë pruri.
Shikoni kallinjt' e verdhë,
në korrik duhenë mbledhë.
Shihni, shihni kur fryn era,
kallinjtë, lozin si shqerra;
me diell, kur fryn veriu,
si floriri ndrit kalliu,
fusha, ara, palë-palë,
duken si deti me valë.
Fush' e gjatë, fush' e gjerë,
pse më bën të qaj ngaherë?!
Me djersën e varfërisë
gjith' arat e Shqipërisë
vaditen, e gjë s'kërrejnë,
se të huajt' i rrëmbejnë!
Shqipëtari, dëm e kotë,
punon gjithnjë për botë;
arat që mbjell, ngaherë
vjen' e i korrin të tjerë!
0 korrik, o faqezjarr,
je dukur dhe luftëtar:
në Francë, kush nuk e di,
u ngre vëndi për liri;
në korik lufta u zu,
u bë gjaku gjer në gju...
kryengritjet q'u bënë,
prej korriku janë zënë;
se zjarrë që ndez korriku,
nuk' e shuan dot armiku;
se dielli është i ngrohtë,
ndez gjakun në gjithë botë.
Gjaku i trimit vërtetë
për liri ndizetë vetë,
gjaku yt, o shqipëtar,
s'të ndizet as në behar!
Të ndeztë vap' e korrikut,
t'i biesh në kok' armikut!



*Ku kemi lere*

Ne c'vend kemi lere?
Ku na bejne ndere?
..................--Ne Shqiperi.

Po njeriu vete,
cile do ne jete?
..................--Do vend' e tij.

Ku i duket balta
m'e e embel se mjalta?
..................--Ne vend te tij.

Ku munt te gezoje
dhe me nder te rroje?
..................--Ne Shqiperi.

Perse te punoje
dhe te lakemoje?
..................--Per vend' e tij.



*Punërat e Perëndisë*

Zot i math e i vërtete,
çdo pun' e ke bërë vetë;
bëre qiejtë dhe denë,
bëre yjtë dhe dhenë,
bëre diellin' me dritë,
bëre nat, e bëre ditë,
bëre erënë dhe retë,
bëre pemëtë me fletë,
bëre hënëzën me yje,
bëre fusha, male, pyje,
bëre zogjtë, që këndojnë
dhe lulet që lulezojnë,

bëre dimër' e beharë,
bëre kuaj e gomarë,
bëre misër edhe grurë,
po më shumë bëre gurë.
Si bëre kaqë të mira,
bëre dhe shumë egërsira:

bëre arinë dhe derrë,
bëre... po ç'nukë ke bërë?
Bëre botënë të tërë,
bëre dhe djallë me brirë!
Çdo pun' e ke bërë mirë,
po një gjë bëre pa mënde
dhe prishe punën tënde:

Kur bëre derr' dhe arinë,
Ç'deshe që bëre Turqinë?
Se të mos qenkej kjo farë,
bota do të vinte mbarë,
dhe do të lulëzonte,
Shqipëria do t'gëzonte.


*Robëria*

E dashura memedhe,
te dua dhe kshtu si je!
Po kur te te shoh te lire
do te te dua me mire.

Qani pyje, fusha, gure,
qani male me debore!
Shqiperia mbet e gjore
dhe nuke sheh drite kurre;
nje mjegull e keq e shkrete
e ka mbuluar perjete!

Nje gazep, nje erresire,
vetetit edhe gjemon!
Rrojme me zemer te ngrire,
nga frika kerkush sgézon!
Njerzit kurre skendojne
dhe bilbilete vajtojne!

Qiameti, shkretetira!
Zogu vete ze folene,
njeriu le memedhene,
se mbreteron egersira!
Per Shqiperi desherojme
se ne vend te huaj rrojme.

Roberine si duron,
o moj Shqiperi e mjere?
Shpetove vende te tjere,
vete nen zgjedhe rron!
Shqipetare beni bene
te leftoni per atdhene.

E dashura memedhe,
te dua dhe keshtu si je!
Po kur te te shoh te lire,
do te te dua me mire!



*Shqipëtar!*

Shqiperin' e mori turku,
.................. i vu zjarr!

Shqipetar, mos rri, po duku,
.................. shqipetar!

Mjaft punove per te tjere,
.................. o fatkeq!
Kujto vendin tek ke lere
.................. dhe tek heq.

Te ka bere perendia
.................. luftetar,
si s'te lodhi roberia,
.................. shqipetar!

Erdhi dita te ngresh koke,
.................. te kerkosh
lirine, bashke me shoke
.................. te leftosh!

Mos beni si keni bere
.................. gjer me dje,
por te leftoni te tere
.................. per Atdhe.

Peseqind vjet kemi rruar
.................. me pahir,
Lidhure me kemn' e duar
.................. me zinxhir!...

Myslyman' e te krishtere
.................. jemi keq!
Te ngrihemi qe te tere,
.................. djem e pleq!

Te ngrihemi te deftojme
.................. trimeri;
ja te vdesim ja te rrojme
.................. per liri!

O moj Shqiperiz' e dashur,
.................. memedhe,
Te shoh me buze te plasur,
.................. si me sheh.

U shkretove anembane,
.................. Shqiperi,
se shqiptaret s'kane
.................. dashuri.

Gjithe djemte qe ke qare
.................. dhe mban zi,
per Morene jane vrare,
.................. per Turqi!

Zhvish rrobat e roberise,
..................  memedhe,
vish armet e trimerise
.................. se ke ne!



*Sulltani*

Jam sulltan, mbret i vertete,
shok té tjere skam ne jete;
gjaketor e zemerderr,
nga frika me bejne nder!
Dola nga fund i Azise
si rrebesh i perendise:
Vrava, preva e shkretova,
boten me gjak e mbulova!)
Kur zotova Anadolle,
erdha mora dhe Stambolle,
njerezit i shkova ne thike,
dhe, kush mbeti, rron me frike!...
Jam i keq si egersire,
te urtet jane te mire,
dua te quhem i marre,
po puna te veje bare.
Thera greker e bullgare,
thera ermenet e mjere,
thera sa munda te tjere!
Egersire si ariu,
 me fytyre si njeriu,
me dergoi perendia,
qe te vuaj njerezia!
Evropa qe me shikon,
te me beje gje sguxon,
se ka mejtime te tjera...
Prisha, vrava, preva, hera!
Bera.. po cnuke kam bere?
Prisha botene te tere!
Mysliman e te krishtere
Kam derguar nate jete,
me teper se cvdiqne vete!
Jam i zoti, rroj me palle,
sdua te shoh njerez te gjalle!
Nat e dite gjak kerkoj,
pa pire gjak smunt te rroj!
Dhe tani qu beshe plak,
nuke munt te fryhem gjak!
Ata qe kam nene zgjedhe,
te mundije tok ti mbledhe,
me dore time ti vrase,
te pije gjakn e rajase!
Pse su be nga perendia
me nje koke njerezia,
qe ta prese menjehere,
te mos mbeteshin te tjere!
Te mbetej dheu i shkrete,
se doje te rroje vete:
me egersira te rroje,
pa frike tc mbreteroje,
se me duan e i dua,
jemi nje gjak e nje sua!
Slash njeri pa te keq!
Gra e burra, djem e pleq,
dridhene kur me kujtojne:
memate me mallekojne,
me mallekojne te vete
edhe qajne dit e nate!
Qajne! Po kush nuke qa?
Qajne burra, qajne gra,
qajne malete per pyje,
qajne fushate per lule!...
Kudo shkela u tha bari,
cla pushka e dogji zjarri!...
Egersire si ariu,
hengra dhe mish njeriu!
Si kam dashur kam punuar,
pse nuke jam i gezuar?
I lig jam, te liga dua,
nga kush me vjen frike mua?
Nuke di se ckam i ziu,
nga frika gjaku me ngriu...
Me punera qe kam bere,
me duken armiq te tere,
mysliman e te krishtere;
sa dhe trimat shqipetare
zun e me punojne varre!
Humba Moren e Vllahine,
Bullgarine me Serbine.
Bosnjene me Mal e Zi,
Gjiritne me Thesali.
Keshe kombn e Shqiperise,
direk i gjithe Turqise;
pse sme priti sa te vdese
pa te me dil i pabese!
Me Shqiperi te leftonem,
kam frike mos turperonem;
kam frike nga Skenderbeu
mos dale prape nga dheu!...
Se cmendoj, a cjam i marri!
Sme ben dot gje shqipetari
dhe sa te jem vet i gjalle,
nga zgjedha ska per te dale.
Pas meje ne kete jete,
guri mbi gure mos mbete!



*Baba Tomori*

Baba-Tomor, kish e Shqiperise,
mal i larte, fron i perendise,
tek ti vinin njerezit qe moti
per te msuar se curdheron zoti...
Tek te lutem dhe u duk e qare
te msoj qthot dhe per shqipetare.
Kane qene trima te levduar
dhe ne lufte sjane turperuar,
qene trima dhé memedhetare,
besa, feja si kishne dhe ndare,
Shkonin jeten me pucke ne dore,
Donin shqipen, sqene tradhetore,
lulezonte gjithe Shqiperia,
se skish shkelur si sot roberia,
gra e burra donin Shqiperine,
djem e cupa kendonin Lirine.
Sot qysh gjendet komb i Shqiperise!
I permbysur nga zgjedh e Turqise,
shqipetaret, si dhe bagetia,
zbathur, zhveshur vdesen nga uria!
Shqipetaret? Sot ska shqipetare,
turku, greku na kane perndare!
Prifti, hoxha, kisha dhe xhamia,
Na genjejne... U prish Shqiperia...
Mal i larte, me krye ne diell,
fron i zotit qeshte mbret ne qiell,
Baba Tomor, o mal i uruar,
ckane ngjare, gjithe ckane shkuar,
i di vete, sdubet te ti themi;
Cdo te ngjajne, te lutem rrefemi,
Sot e tutje, cthote perendia?
Do te heqe shume Shqiperia?
cfaj ka bere, cgjynahe paguan?
Nga Turqia te tere shpetuan:
Greku, serbi, velau, bullgari,
nene zgjedhe mbeti shqipetari
cthote zoti per kombine tone,
do ta lere pene sulltan qene?
Na shkretoi, na preu, na griu,
na cnderoi dhe gjakne na piu,
na mundoi, shpirtin na nxori!!1
Fshiu lotet dhe me tha Tomori:

0 shqipetaret e gjore,
Ndegjoni Baba-Tomore:
Kombi tuaj svete mbare
se beset u kane ndare.

Besa e bashkon njérine:
Ju pse e ndani perendine?

Si ungjilli dhe kurani:
nuke na dihete fundi;
me qiejte mos u mbani
se nuke mbahen gjikundi.
Te krishter e myslimane
gjithe nje perendi kane;
ini nje gjak, mor te ngere,
se nde nje vend kini lere.
Ini gjithe shqipetare,
sini greker a tartare,
hiqni dore nga rreziku,
shihi se cpunon armiku
i pabesi dhe i ligu.

Mblidhuni te béni bene,
te kujtoni Skenderbene,
te duani Memedhene,
te mos e lini te shkrete...
Ngrihi ta shpetoni vete,
se u ndin zot i vertete,
mos e peshoni Turqine,
mos e besoni Morene
te duani perendine;
te duani Memedhene
Erdhi dita te leftojme
per lirin e Shqiperise;
ja te vdesim, ja te rrojme
si burrat e trimerise.



*Trim i Shqipërisë*

Kush ka qene trim nje here?
Aleksandr i Math i vjere,
Pirrua me shoke te tjere
ne Shqiperi kane lere,
Po nga te gjithe mi zoti, 
Skenderbeu Kastrioti.
0 mbret i dashur, ku je?
Ku je, more Skenderbe?
Si duron ti nene dhe?
Nuke te vjen keq per ne?
Qe ditdné, qé 'na le,
vendi yn u be raje)...
Te lutemi dit e nate,
nate jete ku ke vate,
dergona shprese e urate
te mos rrojeme si grate...
Te ngrihemi te leftojme,
Turqit ti debojme,
Shqiperine ta shpetojme
Dhe lir' e me nder te rrojme. 



*Varfëria dhe liria*

Jam i varfër, po i lire,
ndaj  më pëlqen  varfëria;
kush do të rrojë më mirë,
s'urdhëron dot veten e tia.
Mbreti, sikur të më thotë:
«Hajde në pallat me mua,
të gëzosh dhe ti në botë^,
do t'i them: «Zot, nukë dua;
për të ngrën' e për të pirë
nukë mund të shes lirinë;
i varferi rron më mirë
s'ai që do madhërinë.
S'më duhet ergjëndi mua,
dua lirine dhe ndere,
dua te bej si te dua,
jo si te duan te tjere.
Kush mund e ben si do vete,
ben si thote Perendia,
nuke ka ne kete jete
gje m'e vyer se liria.



*Naim Frashëri*

Vdiq Naimi, vdiq Naimi,
moj e mjera Shqiperi!
Mendjelarti, zemertrimi,
vjershetori si ai!

Vdiq Naimi, po vajtoni
shqipetarka, shqipetare!
Naimne kur ta kujtoni,
mos pushoni duke qare!
..................................

Vdiq Naimi, gjithè thone,
qani turq, qani kaure!
Bilbil i gjuhese tone
sdo te degjohet me kurre!

Vdiq Naimi, qe kendoi
trimerine, Skenderbene,
vdiq Naimi, qe levdoi
dhe nderoi memedhene!

Vdiq Naimi, po cte gjeti,
o moj Shqiperi e mjere!
Vdiq Naimi, po kush mbeti?
Si Naimi ska te tjeve.

Vdiq Naimi! Vdekj e shkrete,
pse more te tille burre?
I ndrite shpirti per jete,
mos i vdekte nami kurre!



*ATDHEU DHE DASHURIA* 

Vitua nje pun' e madhe,
e bukur si sorkadhe,
nga gjithe shoqet shquan
dhe gjithe trimat e duan.
Per te tille bukuri
kush nuke ka dashuri?

Nje dite qe vij ne krua,
duke ecure mbi thua,
poqi njè turk, trim te marre
tjeter here se kish pare.
Rrobate qe kish, i ndrinin
dhe armet i vetetinin!
Kur shtiu syt e e pa:
«Vito, te dua! i tha.
Vito, do te te marr grua!»
Uitua u turperua,
po me shum u hidherua
dhe iu pergjegj: «Sje per mua,
se unje tjetere dua,
jemi nje bes e nje sua;
po merre fjalene prape
dhe shko ketej me vrape!»
 Kush eshte me trim se mua,
qe do te te marre grua?
 Ai qe jam vluare (fejuar)
dhe per te martuare;
eshte trim sa sgjendete,
i mire sa sbenete;
ish vet i trete vella,
kush ka qene si ata?
Trima sa si zinte plumbi,
njeri vdiq, i dyti humbi.
Jorgjin e la perendia
shprese per memen e tia;
eshte i vetem e jetim,
i dashur i shpirtit tim,
dhe nga te tere me trim,
perdor pallen e hanxhare,
eshte i zoti te me marre!
Ndaj, té lutem, mos me nga,
te mos biesh ne hata,
se shejtani pune ska!»

Turku me te tilla fjale,
qiti te shkretene palle,
nga inati u verdhua
dhe thirri posi dragua:
«Neshte mi zoti nga une,
le te me dale ketune,
ne me munte, besa-bese.
Burri yt po le te jete,
ne dergofsha nate jete,
dije, do te te marr vete!»
Vitua shumu frikua,
lot i vinine si krua,
dhe me shtepi, duke qare,
rrefeu qi kishte ngjave.
Po Jorgji, kur e degjoi,
veshi armete dhe shkoi,
u ngjit malite perpjete
ashtu si ngjitene rete,
dhe me zi te madh si shkembi
po therret, sa tundet vendi:
«Kush esht ai qu levdua,
qe do te mundet me mua?»
Me ze te math, si gjemimi,
iu pergjegj ahere trimi.)
«Une jam ai qe shtie
dhe plumbi dem nuk bie.
U jam ai qe kam vrare
bejlere dhe pashallare,
dhe kaure, mije vete,
kam derguar nate jete!
Dhe do te trembem tani
nga nje fusharak si ti?
Tani do ta shoq dhe vete
kush eshte trim i vertete...
Keto thosh turku dhe vinte,
po dhe Jorgua e printe;
hodhi armété perdheze
dhe zuri te sgjeshe brezè,
qe kish qepur Vitua vete,
Si fustan e fermelete.
Kur e kujtoi, u shemb,
mos pandehni se u tremb,
beri kryqn e fshiu lote:
«Jam azer!» hidhet e thote,
edhe me dore nje thike
ju vcrsul turkut pa frike.
Trimi rrembeu hanxhare
dhe po hidhej si i marre,
Fryjti era, nga rrembimi
leshon flokatene trimi,
Atje ku qe afèruar,
me gjoks hapet leshetuar,
ju duk, ne gryke te tij,
varture nje hajmali.
Jorgji, kur pa najmaline,
syte permbi te i ngrine.
Dale, tha, ashtu me rruash,
pa leftojme kur tè duash,
po, ne beson perendine,
kush ta fali hajmaline?
 Nenia ne foshnjeri
ma vari per mbaresi,
po cte duhet kjo pune?
 Nje te tille kam dhe une!
Shiko! Nena ma ka fale
dhe mua, kur jesha djale!
Te dy trimat hapne gjite
dhe shikonin hajmalite
qepur me pe te florinjte,
si njera, si tjetera,
te dya te vjetera;
pérbrenda, pshelur') me karte, (mbeshtjelle)
gjetén nga nje kryq te arte!
Mbeten te mahniture
dhe si te goditure!
te tille pune, kur pane,
u pushtuan dhe rane,
Dhe te dy nje fjale thane:
«Te kam vella, mor i mjere,
nga njè bark paskemi lere!
Jemi nje fis e n,je fare,
jemi te dy shqipetare,
po besa na paska ndaré,
Sa na beri pér tè vrare!
Sot qii dime vetèhene,
duhet te bejme bene
te duam memedhene.
Tani te marreme male,
te leftojme per lirine,
te mos kthehemi te gjalle
pa shpetuar Shqiperine!
Tani Viton ta harrojme,
me Turqine te leftojme,
ta dergojme nga ka ardhe,
te shome dite te bardhe.»



*Mëmëdheu*

Memedhe quhete toka
ku me ka renure koka,
ku me ka dashur mem' e ate,
ku me njeh dhe gur' i thate,
ku kam pasure shtepine,
ku kam njohur perendine,
stergjyshet ku kane qene
dhe varret qe kane vene,
ku jam rritur me therrime,
ku kam folur gjuhen time,
ku kam fis e ku kam fare,
ku kam qeshur ku kam qare,
ku rroj me gaz e me shprese,
ku kam deshire te vdese.

----------


## Fiori

*Dashurisë*

*Dashuria*

         A
Do të lëvdoj  dashurinë
barabar me perëndinë,
se dashuri e vërtetë,
na mban të gjallë në jetë.

S'e kam parë perëndinë,
shoh ngaherë dashunnë;
dashuria mbretëron,
se njeriu pa të s'rron.
Cinë të besoj taninë,
perëndin' a dashurinë?
Perëndi në këte jetë
është dashuria vetë.


                    C

Kur jeshmë të vegjël, si moll' e pabërë,
putheshim ngaherë, ditënë të tërë;
vij e të kërkojë, vij e të thërresë,
losnim të dy bashkë, rronim me një shpresë.
Mba mend sa të desha, mba mend sa më deshe?
Mba mend si më thoshe e vogël kur jeshe?
Tani që jam burrë, tani q'u madhove,
dashurin' e parë pse vall' e harrove?
Tani q'u poq molla, e hanë të tjerë,
mikn' e djalërisë s'e qas as në derë!
Po, si dallëndyshja vete në vend tjetër
dhe kthehctf.' prapë në fole të vjetër,
Ashtu zëmra jote mundet të kujtojë
mikn' e djaleris dhe prapë ta dojë.


         D

Digjem, përvëlohem
se të dua shumë,
ditënë mendohem,
natën rri pa gjume

Lulete të dilnin,
mike, sa të dua,
këtu do të vinin
të qajnë me mua.

Zogjtë të dëgjonin,
do t'më rrinin prane
dhe do të këndonin,
të harroj sevdanë.

Asnjeri ne jetë
plagën s'ma shëron,
përveç mikja vetë,
qe vjen e lëndon!


                E

Bukuria jote, leshërat e tua
posi pëndë korbi, të gjata mbi thua,
ballëtë si diell, faqetë si mollë,
qafa jot' e gjatë, mesi yt i hollë,
sisëtë  si  shegë,  dhëmbët si thëlpënjë,
buzët si burbuqe, sytë si gështënjë,
dora si dëborë, fjala jote mjaltë,
kurmi yt i derdhur, shtati yt i naltë;
gjithë më kënaqin, të tëra t'i dua,
po zëmëra jote u bë gur për mua!


         F

E mban mënd, moj Marë,
dashurin' e parë?
Njeri nuk e gjegji,
se jeshmë te vegji.

Unë pa ty s'rrojë,
vij' e të kërkojë;
tl pa mua s'rroje,
vij' e me kërkoje.

Në lule me erë
putheshim ngahere,
dhe si burr' e grua
losnim nënë ftua.

Një ditë, të dyza
losnim mbylla-syza:
U fshyem pa dukur
Cinë të besoj taninë,
perëndin' a dashurinë?
Perëndi në këte jetë
është dashuria vetë.


                C

Kur jeshmë të vegjël, si moll' e pabërë,
putheshim ngaherë, ditënë të tërë;
vij e të kërkojë, vij e të thërresë,
losnim të dy bashkë, rronim me një shpresë.
Mba mend sa të desha, mba mend sa më deshe?
Mba mend si më thoshe e vogël kur jeshe?
Tani që jam burrë, tani q'u madhove,
dashurin' e parë pse vall' e harrove?
Tani q'u poq molla, e hanë të tjerë,
mikn' e djalërisë s'e qas as në derë!
Po, si dallëndyshja vete në vend tjetër
dhe kthehctf.' prapë në fole të vjetër,
Ashtu zëmra jote mundet të kujtojë
mikn' e djaleris dhe prapë ta dojë.


         D

Digjem, përvëlohem
se të dua shumë,
ditënë mendohem,
natën rri pa gjume

Lulete të dilnin,
mike, sa të dua,
këtu do të vinin
të qajnë me mua.

Zogjtë të dëgjonin,
do t'më rrinin prane
dhe do të këndonin,
të harroj sevdanë.

Asnjeri ne jetë
plagën s'ma shëron,
përveç mikja vetë,
qe vjen e lëndon!

                   E

Bukuria jote, leshërat e tua
posi pëndë korbi, të gjata
mbi thua,ballëtë si diell,
faqetë si mollë,qafa jot' e gjatë,
mesi yt i hollë,sisëtë  si  shegë,
dhëmbët si thëlpënjë,buzët si
burbuqe, sytë si gështënjë,
dora si dëborë, fjala jote mjaltë,
kurmi yt i derdhur, shtati yt i naltë;
gjithë më kënaqin, të tëra t'i dua,
po zëmëra jote u bë gur për mua!

            F

E mban mënd, moj Marë,
dashurin' e parë?
Njeri nuk e gjegji,
se jeshmë te vegji.

Unë pa ty s'rrojë,
vij' e të kërkojë;
tl pa mua s'rroje,
vij' e me kërkoje.

Në lule me erë
putheshim ngahere,
dhe si burr' e grua
losnim nënë ftua.

Një ditë, të dyza
losnim mbylla-syza:
U fshyem pa dukur
në ferra,  në gurë,
u fshehm' kaqë bukur,
Sa s'ugjendm'dot kurrë...

             G

0 moj lulja manushaqe,
ndëgjo dashurinë ç'thotë:
Të lozëm faqe për faqe,
Të na përzienë lotë.

  I

Pika-pika bie shiu
dhe dëbora flokë-flokë,
vetëtin e fryn veriu,
breshëri kërcet mi tokë!

Le të fryjë er' e ftohtë,
s'ka ç'më bën dimëri mua:
Dashuria më mban ngrohtë,
se pushtoj atë që dua.

Kur fryn era me tallas,
kur bie dëbor' e shi,
sa flë njeriu me gas,
kur ka mikenë në gji!



*Dëshirë
*
Kush lë mikenë që ka
edhe ndahetë me shokë
për të fituar para,
nuk i ka mëntë në kokë.
Ikëni, more të mjerë,
ikni deti tek t'u nxjerrë,
se për mua dashuria,
ara, vështi dhe shtëpia
më bëjnë të rroj me gas,
se s'dua të lë gjë pas.
S'dua të iki si përpara,
dua të rroj nëpër ara,
mikja pranë të më ketë,
të punoj aratë vetë.

Fatmirosh, mot e nga mot
grur' e misër të kem plot,
të kem raki, të kem verë
të ëmbëlë si sheqerë.
Të vete me bagëti,
me qe, me dhen e me dhi,
dhe t'i shpie rrëzë malit,
të hanë majën e barit;
dhe kur të pjellë një dhi
do t'i vë kecnë në gji.
Nuk iki nga Shqipëria
si punojn' ata që s'dinë,
mos e dhëntë perëndia,
të ndahem me dashurinë,
sa të mund të rroj më pak,
po këtu të bëhem plak.
Dhe në vuaj, le të vuaj,
të mos vdes në vënd të huaj!
Të shoh mëmën._ e babanë,
të kem dhe motratë pranë,
dhe kur të vdes, të më qajnë
pas zakoneve që kanë:

Të më marrënë në duar,
të qajnë me lesh lëshuar,
dhe mikia, kur të vijë,
ta qaj' e të ulërijë.

            II
Ku janë vaftet e parë,
stërgjyshët sa mirë qenë
shkonin jetënë pa ndarë
edhe dojnin mëmëdhenë.
S'kish pampor e s'kish gjemi,
nukë vinin të fitonin,
atdhenë s'c lij njeri,
po punonin edhe shkonin.

Kau nukë kishte zgjedhë,
as fre për kalin e fortë,
dhe si s'kish njeii të vjedhë,
shtëpitë qenë pa portë.
Aratë s'kishnë sinuar,
s'kish të pasur e të varfër,
dheu qe i Julëzuar,
kafsh' e njerz rronin të afër.
Nukë kishte njerz të liq,
se Jufta s'kishte dhe daJë
gjithë bota qenë miq,
qenë vëllezër në baIJë.
Po tani, zot' i vërtetë,
njeriu ngjan me arinë!
Nukë hiqetë kjo jetë,
se njeriu ha njennë'
sot s'mbretëron dashuria,
nukë kemi dashuri,
s'na mbeti as trimëria,
sot rrojmë në robëri.

       III

Sot e tutje në shtëpi
mikia të mbretërojë,
cilido nga miqt' e mi
për zonjë duhet ta njojë.
Kur të vete nëpër ara,
kur të korr e kur të mbjell,
të kem mikenë përpara,
kur të shij e kur të vjel
Dhe në stan kur të më shotë,
me qe, me dhën e me dhi
mikia t'i numërojë
se mos m'i vjedhë njeri,
të më zbukurojë stanë,
të bëjë djathë të butë,
t'u hedhë qënet të hanë,
të na ruajn' nga hajdutë.
Edhe nata kur të vijë
të marr mikpnë në gji...
Dhe hënëza të na ndrijë
dhe të na kenë zili.

         IV

0 shokë, ç'u prish dynjaja
si për burra dhe për gra,
tani shitetë sevdaja,
mjer' ai që s'ka para.
I pasur, të palltë varri,
ti që bleve dashurinë
dhe nuk e le si në pari,
të martë djalli shpirtinë!
Ndëgjoni, more të ri,
ndëgjoni dhe ju të ra:
duani atë që di,
jo atë që ka para.
Duani dhe vjershëtorë
barabar me perëndinë,
se rri me lule në dorë
edhe këndon dashurinë.
Ata që janë lëvduar,
me këngë nga vjershëtori,
janë burra të ndëgjuar
dhe rrojënë sa Tomori
0 ju të ra e të ri,
u lutem të më këndoni,
që të kini dashuri,
kur të vdes të më kujtoni.


_----
1) Vargjet janë marrë nga cikii "Dëshirë". Në nje pjesë të vjershave të këtij cikli Çajupi pohon se i shqipëroi nga vjershëtori romak Tibuli. Vjershat i kushtohen përgjithësisht motivit të  dashurisë,  megjithatë  poeti  ynë  gërshetoi  në to  edhe një varg problemesh të tjera shoqerore. Midis tyre shquan mendimi për dashurinë e sinqertë dhe jetën e thjeshtë bartore, për dashurinë ndaj  atdheut, për ndarjet e pabarabarta shoqërore si dhe për degjenerimin e njeriu t në shoqërinë e kohës._



*Kopshti i dashurisë*

0 pëllumb' i shkruar,
do t'të marr në duar
dhe duke kënduar
gjetkë do t'të shpie:

Në një vend t'uruar
dhe të lulëzuar,
në uj'të kulluar
edhe nën hie;

Afër tek një lumë
ku ka lule shumë,
të biem në gjumë,
hena të na ndrijë;

Yjtë të shikojnë,
zogjtë të këndojnë
edhe të na zgjojnë
dita kur të vijë.

Pa ngrën' e pa pirë
s'mbetemi, moj Mirë,
se u'ndaj të gdhirë
dërgoj e na sjellin:

Qumështë të dhirë
dhe djathë të mirë
pa uj' e pa hirrë,
dhe rrush kur të vjehn;

Ngjalë nga Janina,
mjaltë nga Kanlna,
verë nga Voshtina
ujë nga Sopoti;

Mollë nga Horia,
mish nga dhënt' e mia,
desh nga Labërla, 
na e faltë zoti'



*Kurbeti* 

Mitrua, kur u martua
ndënji një muaj me grua!
Erdhi dita për të ndare
dhe u ndanë duke qarë!
Gruaja qënkej me barrë
dhe kur polli, bëri djalë.
Po Mitrua ku ish vallë?
Motëmot që qe larguar,
një kartë s'i kish dërguar!
Ku t'i shkruaj mëm' e mjerë
për djalënë që kish lerë?
Tri vjet, katër, dhjetë shkuan!
Mitrua harroi gruan!
E varfëra se ç'pësoi,
të ritë vetëm e shkoi.
Ç'e deshi të tillë burrë,
që s'e pati pranë kurrë!
Gjith' bota ven' e vinë,
Mitrua harroi shtëpinë,
nuk e di që ka dhe djalë!
Rron a ka vdekur vallë?
Këto thosh grua e mjerë,
po burrit i mbajti nderë.
E zeza grua se ç'hoqi!
Humbi shpresën tek i shoqi: 

kur pa ngrën' e kur pa pirë,
punoi e rriti të birë.
Kurbeti, shokë, kurbeti,
kush vate e nukë mbeti?
Mitrua zuri Misirë,
po puna s'i vinte mirë.
Qysh të vejë puna mbarë
për të zeztë shqipëtarë?
Shkretojënë mëmëdhenë,
tek perndon dielli venë!
Ku vini, more të mjerë,
se sot s'ësht' si njëherë, 
qysh vini në vend të huaj,
kur s'dini as gjuhnë tuaj?
Lum kush rron në vend të tij
me qe, me dhën e me dhi.
Mos u ndani nga shtëpia,
të mos mpshojë1) perëndia,
se perëndia, kur mpshon,
gjynaqarët i mundon.
Puna nukë ka të sharë,
po punoi vetë n'arë,
zini çapën e hostenë
dhe parmëndën që çan dhenë.
Nga fëmia mos u ndani,
po punoni që të hani; 

Grurëtë që bëni vetë,
u harrin për këtë jetë.
Me zakonetë që kini,
kurbenë duhet ta lini,
të nderçim jini, të zotë,
po nderi sot s'ka te shkuar,
e drejta në këtë botë
është fare shtrëmbëruar... 

Në kurbet venë të tjerë,
ata që s'duanë nderë,
se zakonet u ndërruan;
burri që fiton, shet gruan,
burratë rrojnë nga gra!...
Po për Mitro shqipctare
këto zakone të ra
nuk i dukeshin mbarë.
Ndaj hoqi e voi shumë,
kur pa buk' e kur pa gjumë,
rrahu Misirë të tërë,
nukë la punë pa bërë,
gjithë jetën nen' urdhër,
qeseja si kokë hudhër,
E shoqja e kish qarë,
njëzet vjet që s'e kish parë!
Dhe në mos e paftë kurrë,
djali u rrit, u bë burrë,
mëmën do ta mbajë mirë
me të ngrën' e me të pirë.
Pas njëzet vjet, nga kursimi,
Mitros iu shtua fitimi,
solli ndër mënd Shqipërinë
gruan e tij dhe shtëpinë;
psherëtiti zëmër' e tij
dhe qau si çilimi;
Dhe te nesërmet, ndaj të gdhirë,
Mitrua e la Misirë.
Ta kish ditur, kur ish ndarë
që la gruan me barrë,
mbase kish ikur më parë.
Shtatë dit' e shtatë net
bëri Mitrua në det;
mbaroi udhën e gjatë
dhe vate në fshat me natë.
Ne shtëpi u afërua,
Ndënji pak e u mendua,
dhe me vete të tij thosh:
«Në gjeça shtëpinë bosh?
Në mos e gjeça të gjallë
Gruanë!» Me këto fjalë
Shikon shtëpinë me dritë
edhe vate në fëngjitë1)
të shojë kush është brënda,
t'i përgjojë ja ka ënda.
Djali kuvëndon me mëmë; 

«Pse qan, i thosh, kur ke mua?
Ç'kanë shkuarë t'i lëmë
dhe duajmë si të dua.
 Të dua, thosh mëm' e mjerë,
me shpresë tënde kam rruar,
nga ti harrova qederë,
dhe gjith'ato që kam vuar,
dhe sot rroj me shpresë tënde" 

Kur gjegji këto kuvënde,
Mitrua ngriu në fëngjitë.
Fatziu, ç'vuri nër mënde!
Vuri syn' e pa në dritë,
pa një trim të ri me gruan!
Mëndja ju turbullua!
Mitrua kujton Misirë,
sheh vetëhenë me brirë!?...
0 Mitro, mendoju mirë,
mëma përkëdhel të birë,
nukë të ka turpëruar,
se me nder të madh ka rruar!
Ç'mendohesh, more fatzi!
Hyrë brënda në shtëpi
dhe merr djalënë në gji.
«0bobo! sytë ç'më panë!
Tha Mitrua si i marrë.
Pashë gruan me jaranë,
po tani do t'ju bëj varrë!
Do t'u bie me kobure,
t'i lëshoj në shesh shondure.1)
Mua të më vënë brirë!»
Tha, dhe goditi te bire!
Meme e zeze ulëriti,
pushtoi djalën dhe briti,
po Mitrua nuk priti,
pushka krisi dhe një herë,
ra përmbys dhe mëm' e mjerë!2) 

----  
_1) pa shpirt, pa jetë
2) Është ndër baladat më prokëse, jo vetëm të Çajupit, por të gjithë letërsisë sonë
të traditës. Motivi i fatkeqësive që sillte kurbeti në jetën shqiptare endej në krijimtarinë popullore, sidomos të krahinës së Zagorisë. Poeti, mbi bazën e këtij motivi, krijon një poemë të bukur, me tone të theksuara dramatike. Toni rrëfimtar i saj krijon një përfytyrim të gjallë për heronjtë dhe mentalitetin e kohës. Fundi tragjik i personazheve vjen si një pikë kulmore me një ngjyrim emocional drithërues.Poeti e përjeton thellë tragjedinë që do të ndodhë,prandaj në një çast të mprehtë ndërhyn, kërkon t'i hapë sytë personazhit të tronditur, por është i pafuqishëm të parandalojë veprimin fatal. Mitroja do të shkojë drejt këtij veprimi, sepse nuk mund të përfytyrohet kjo figurë jashtë gjithë mentalitetit të kohës dhe tragjedisë që sillte për njeriun largimi jashtë atdheut. Prandaj  fryma realiste vjen në këtë poemë më e fuqishme se në gjithë krijimet e tjera poetike të Çajupit._ 



*Vaje*

Vaje

Që ditën që vdiqe, që kur s'të kam parë,
lotet që kam derdhur s'më janë dhe tharë!
Shumë vjet u bënë, sot u mbushën dhjetë,
që kur më ke lënë dhe s'të shoh në jetë!
Në ç'kopshte me lule ke qëndruar vallë?
S'të vjen keq për mua? S'te vjen mall për djalë?
0 ëngjëll i bukur, mos mëno në botë,
kthehu të të shomë, të na mbeten lotë.
S'rrojmë dot pa tynë, ti si rron pa neve?
Motemot që rrojtëm bashkë, s'më urreve.
Atje. tek rri janë qipariz' e varre. ..
Kthehu të të shomë, mos na le për fare!
Mos na le të gjorë, me zemër të ngrirë,
kthehu të gëzohesh kur të shoç tët birë;
E ke lenë foshnje, tani u bë burrë,
s'arrite ta rritje, s'të ka parë kurrë!
Për ty shumë herë çoç do të më thotë.
po s'mund t'i përgjigjem, se më mbytin lotë:
Kthej kokën mënjanë dhe vështroj përpjetë,
duke psherëtitur te zot' i vërtetë.
0 zot i vërtetë, s't'erdhi keq për djalë,
kur i more mëmën dhe më le të gjallë?
Të më keshe marrë, do të qe më mirë
dhe të rronte mëma, të rriste të birë.
Me se rrojnë foshnjat? Ç'i rrit çilimitë?
Dashuria e mëmës dhe përkëdhelitë.
0 zot, të jam falë, mos më le të mjerë,
dërgom' Evgjeninë ta shoh dhe një herë!
«Pse s'kuvëndon mirë, more punëbardhë,
cili vdiq njëherë dhe prapë ka ardhë?
Gjith' humbasën gruan, mëmën e babanë,
po ata që mbetën si ti nukë qanë:
të vdekurin lotët s'e bien në jetë,
po lutu dhe falu të rriç djalën vetë.
Doje drit, o qiell, more dritën time
dhe më mbushe jetën plot me hidhërime!
Tani rroj pa shpresë, ndaj s'dua të rroj,
se dhe perendine tani s'e besoj!

          I I

Diten c vitit të parë
U be qiameti i math:
nga dëbora që ka rarë
faqez e dheut u zbarth.
Cingërim'  errësirë,
jashtë veriu pëllet,
bie bor' e breshërirë
dheu duketë, si. det!
Është natë, nat' e zisë,
Vetëtit edhe gjëmon,
një ëngjëll i perëndisë
dergjet sëmur'  e rënkon!

Ka tri dit' që po mundohet
dhe me vdekjpn qërton,
po vdekja s'do të mërgonet
se shpirtin e saj kërkon!
Perëndi, lëmë të gjallë,
po lutetë mëm' e mjerë,
të mund të rrit këtë djalë,
s'ka një javë që ka lerë.
Kush do ta marrë ta rrisë?
Jetim qysh do të rrojë?
Kush do t'i japë të pijë,
si unë kush do ta dojë?
Kush do ta dojë Stefanë?
Më ndje, o zot i vërtetë.
se Stefani ka babanë
dhe do ta rritijë vetë.



*Zolejka*

Nga gjithë vëndet, Misiri,
ka qen' e është m'i miri:
gjithmonë jeshil bari;
s'ka të sosurë behari. ..
Pem' e lule gjithë moti,
e ka bekuarë zoti.
Piramidhetë me diell,
kanë kokënë në qiell.
Buçit Nili nat' e ditë,
bie uje të floritë. ..
vadit fushënë të tëre
nukë ka vënd të mos zërë,
Ujiten dhe hurmadhjetë
dhe venë, venë përpjetë.
Veriu s'reshtet kurrë,
kur ze e lot me pelhurë,
mbanë Nilit punëmbarë
ka qenë Tani; më parë,
ka qënë kryqyteti
se këtu kish fronë mbreti.
Tani ka qenë një herë
qytet i madh e i gjcrë;
në mes të këtij qyteti
ka qenë pallat i mbretit,
se në këtë qytet rroi
Apofi, kur mbretëroi.
Pranë mbretit, nga veriu,
rrinte zoti Petefriu,
i nderuar në Misir,
se mbreti e kish vezir.
Mendjemadh e zemërmirë
kishte në dorë Misirë:
Petefriu mbretëronte
se Apofi shum' e donte;
Apofi me Petefrinë
bashkë rrinë, han' c pinë. ..
Petefriu u martua
mori Xolejkën per grua.
Moj Zolejke, nga ke dalë
që ke diellin në ballë?
Zolejkë, kush të ka bërë
që manitenë të tërë?
Të ka bërë zoti vetë,
nukë ke shoqe ne jetë!
Kush pa bukurinë tënde
dhe nuk lojti nga mëntë?
Kur do Zolejka të dalë
me karrocë ja me kalë,
vetëm a me Petefrinë,
ysmeqarkat pas i vinë.
Kur del Zolejka merr erë
dalin dhe shumë të tjerë,
nukë rri njeri pa dalë,
kush ta shojë më në ballë!
Zolejka rri e mentuar
dhc ve kokënë në duar. ..
ysmeqarkatc s'guxojnc
te lozin e të kendojnë.
Ç'ka Zolejka që s'gëzon?
zonjë si ajo kush rron?
Kush ka të tilla të mira?
Kush ka gjëra të pavdira?
Kush ka burrë më të mirë?
Burr' i saj urdhron Misirë'. . .
Dashuri moj dashuri!
S'peshon ergjënt e flori'. . .
Sa para bën madhëria?
Nukë blihet dashuria.
Duro, Petefri, duro!
Zolejka nukë të do'. . .
Apofi, mbret' i Misirit
i tha një ditë vezirit:
për gjah sivjet s'kemi vatë,
po të vemi këtë natë,
se ditën bën shumë vapë;
në mëngjes ktheheml prapë,
Mbreti këtë fjalë foli,
Petefriu jashtë doli
ysmeçin e tij kërkoi
te Zolejka e dërgoi
t'i thote të mos e presë.
Në pezul të penxheresë
rrij Zolejka, si ngaherë,
kur pa Josifnë më derë.
Nukë qe njëzet vjeç djalë.
mustaqja s'i kish dhe dalë,
ish i bukurë si çupë.
dhe për të pirë në kupë.
Arapinka të këndonin,
Zoiejkënc pergëzonin.

 Zonjë, më dërgoi zoti
Petefriu fuqiploti,
këtë natë mos e pritni
vetëm të hani, të pini:
për gjah sonte do të venë
që të dy bashkë me mbrenë. 
Këto tha djali dhe priti,
po Zolejka psherëtiti,

 Pse mban kokënë mënjanë?
Qasu të rrish këtu pranë,
dhe Petefriu me mbrenë
ku të duan le të venë.
Ti të rrish sonte me mua,
Josif, die që të dua!
Të dua, të dua shumë
dhe gdhij natënë pa gjumë...
Që ditënë që të pashë,
zemërnë time ta dhashë.
Dale të të puth një herë!
Këtë natë mos më lerë
vetëmë me ysmeqarë,
Josif, bëhu djal' i mbarë!...
Eja të rrish këtu pranë,
kuvendojmë për babanë,
për mëmën që të ka bërë
dhe për njerzt' e tu të tërë.
Pse ke lënë mëmëdhenë?
Kush të shiti, ku të gjenë?
Pse erdhe zure Misirë?

 Jeshë, foshnjë, s'mba mënt mirë. ..
Po vëllezrit që kam pasur
si vëlla s'më kanë dashur,
dhe më shitnë për të holla!. ..

 Faqja jote posi molla,
goja jote si qershia,
s'të çmonetë bukuria!...

Të dua, Josif, të dua'
Sonte do të rrish me mua;
do të ham' e do të pimë,
të dy vetëm do të rrimë!. ..
Se është jona kjo natë,
zoti e bëftë të gjatë!
zoq e bilbilë, këndoni,
kur të gdhiet të na zgjoni...
Mos ki turp, mos u bën djalë.

 Zonjë, zonjë, të jam falë!
Jam rob' i zotrisë suaj;
këto fjalë mos m'i thuaj!...
Jetim i shkretë, fatziu,
më ka Merë Petefriu,
si baba më është sjellë,
më ka rriturë si pjellë,
më ka mbajturë me shpresë,
s'guxoj t'i da! i pabesë'...

 Nga burri im mos ki frikë:
mbaj me vete këtë thikë,
prapa derësë të fshihesh
dhe kur të vijë, t'i biesh!...
Vraje Petefrinë vetë!
Pastaj të më kesh për jetë. ..
0 Josif, mos u largo!
Josif, Zolejka të do'
Rri me mua këtë natë.. .
Nukë jam si gjithë gratë:
Gjithë trimatë më duan,
mbreti për mua le gruan,
po si ty s'dua të tjerë.
lemë të te puth një herë! 
Edhe e puthi sa deshi.
Josifi u ngre nga sheshi
i mjeri kërkon të dalë. . .
Zolejka ju ngjit si ngjalë,
U zëmërua sa qau'
Dhe zu Josifnë nga krau!
Ky e shtyti me të fortë
dhe dolli jashte më portë.
Zolejka mbet turpëruar
me sakon e tij në duar:
(Josifi, që ta lëshojë,
Qiti sakon të shpëtojë.)
Dita s'qe dhe gdhirë mirë,
Zolejka si egërsirë
nga inati. që kish marrë
priti burrën duke qarë!
Ç'ke që qan, o shpirt, i thotë
dhe vate t'i fshijë lotë,
po Zolejka qa më shumë.
 Ku më le vetem, o lumë?
Ike më le me të tjerë. ..
Josifi më prishi nderë?
Erdhi natën të më zërë
Dhe ra me mua të flërë!
Do të më kish turpëruar
sikur të mos jeshe zgjuar!
Të mos keshe këtë thikë. . .
kur e pa, i erdhi frikë
dhe hapi derën e shkoi
po sakon këtu harroi!
Kur dëgjoi Petefriu
gjithë këto fjalë, .ngriu;
kur pa dhe sakon e tia,
i erdhi rrotull shtëpia:
Zolejkën të turpërojë
Josifi?. .. Tani të shojë. ..
Dhe urdhëroi ta zënë,
brënda në bodrum ta venë!

----------


## Fiori

*Drama & Komedi*

----------


## Fiori

*Fragment nga drama "Burri i Dheut" 

Murati*)*

Ndëgjo mirë se ç'të themi,
Të duamë gjithë ç'jemi
sulltana, një shqipëtarkë,
të mban për drek' e për darkë,
dhe unë, ti e di vetë,
të nderoj me të vërtetë,
të mirat që të kam bërë
i di, zonjë, bot' e tërë.
Të dua si time bijë,
prandaj rende mos te vije,
Tani nder' i Shqiperise
dhe madhëri e Turqisë
një punë nga ti kërkojnë
dhe mir e ndë paq' të rrojnë.
Duhetë, ti dhe Selimi,
q'u rrëfye kaqë trimi,
me luftëra që ka bërë
q'e lëvdon një bot' e tërë,
duhetë, them të bashkoni
dhe që sonte, të martoni.
Të kam dashur si një pjellë,
shumë ligsht më je sjellë,
po shumë do të të dua,
zonjë, po të ndëgjosh mua,
ndryshe do të qash me lot,
se me mua s'e nxjerr dot.

*Mamica*
0 sulltan, mos me trëmb mua,
se nuk jam si çdo grua,
ti e di mirë se ç'jeshë
dhe ç'jam; bijë mbretëreshë.
Jam bij' e Kastriotit,
c atij trimi që vare,
mos harro, jam shqipëtare!
Po ç'mund të bëj e mjera,
kur s'mund të dal dot nga dera,
kur jam mbyllur ndë pallas
si një zog ndë një kafaz!
Po ndëgjo, sulltan Murati:
Kastrioti ç'faj të pati,
që vrave me të pabesë
katrë djemt' e vetë pesë?
Ay të dha miqësinë,
ashtu si kërkove tinë
dhe djemtë peng t'i dërgoi
fatziu, se të besoi.
Me ç'ke bërë ti për mua,
qahesh se nukë të dua
dhe çuditesh, egërsirë,
se nukë të sillem mirë?
Qahesh sikur s'e di shkaknë,
gjaku, sulltan, kërkon gjaknë!
Kur s'ka princër shqipëtarë
për mua mbeti kjo barrë;
zot, n'ësht' e rëndë për mua,
me pahir të vdes, ç'e dua,
ç'e dua, zot, jetën time,
kur jam e shkretë, jetime?
Zot, ç'e dua këtë jetë,
kur s'mund të marr gjaknë vetë?
Kur shoh vendë tek kam lerë
të zotuar nga të tjerë!
Kur shoh armikn' e shtëpisë,
q'është mbret' i Shqipërisë!
Kur shoh atë që ka vrarë
tim at' me fis e me farë;
kur e shoh ndë këtë jetë
të kënaqur e të qetë!
Kur e ndëgjoj të më thotë,
që s'ka tjetër mbret ndë bote
Gëzohem, sulltan Murati,
se shoh që të zu inati
për një grua shqipëtare,
që nukë të peshon fare,
edhe të shtyn, duke share,
ta vraç një ditë më parë,
se do të vdesë më nairë,
se të shoh një egërsirë.
Më le, duketë të gjallë
që të më martosh me djalë,
edhe, për nder të krushqisë,
më fal fron' e Shqipërisë!
S'është jotja Shqipëria,
Jo! E gjeç nga perëndia!
Dhe fron' e saj nuk e dua
me gjak nga duart' e tua!
Ay që do të më marrë,
të lajë gjaknë më parë...
Sa për Selimnë, të qoftë!
Është djali yt, të rroftë!
Murat, të birë tënd kurrë
Mamica s'e do për burrë,
se s'do të të bëjë vjehrr,
se nukë të bën dot nder;
bijë mbreti shqipëtare,
Mamica s'të peshon fare.

*Murati*
Me këto fjalë që thua,
sikur të mos jeshe grua
do të më zinte inati,
do të shoje ç'bën Murati,
me gjithë ç'fole për mua,
unë përsëri te dua.
Më vjen keq se gjithë ç'bëra
për ty, vanë dëm të tëra:
më vjen keq se, po të doje
tani ndryshe do të rroje;
do të keshe kupëtuar,
sa mirë të kam qëndruar,
të dua si time bijë,
Mamica, keq të të vijë,
për veten tënde më parë,
ti kuvëndon si e marrë,
të lashë thuaj të gjallë,
të të marr nuse për djalë,
që të më shtohet fuqia
ndë vend tënd; po Shqipëria,
Shqipëria jote trime
është sot ndë dorë time,
atje për ty s'ka nevojë
Selimi të mbretërojë.
Sot shqipëtarët më duan,
sa dhe besën e ndërruan:
myslimanë që të tërë
sot pak janë të krishterë;
Shqipëtarët myslimanë
mbret' e pejgamer më kanë
dhe përgjërohen për mua.
Me këto fjalë që thua
ti nuk' i di, shqipëtarët
nuk janë si të parët,
që vriteshin për lirinë;
sot janë ndënë Turqinë,
kanë zakone të tjera,
duan nishane, rytbera,*l) titull, pozitë)
vetëm një trimëri kanë
të vritenë për sulltanë,
vetëm një shpërblim kërkojnë;
t'i mburrin e t'i lëvdojnë,
dhe s'kanë tjatër dëshirë
janë shumë zemërmirë,
dhe punojnë për të tjerë...
Nukë janë si një herë;
liri s'dinë ç'do me thënë,
këto ndjenja i përzënë,
se s'e duan Shqipërinë,
po luftojnë për Turqinë,
janë kaq trima, burra,
sa s'u bën para lëkura
dhe vriten me njëri-jetrë
sot, për një gunë të vjetrë.
Shqipëria u ndërrua,
nga faq' e dheut u shua,
sot viset e Shqipërisë
janë një cop' e Turqisë.
Ata njerëz që më nderojnë,
këtu si duan punojnë,
vrasën, presën, han' e pinë,
se kanë ndihmë Turqinë.
Ndonjë prej ta, kur ngre kokë,
me pak a me shumë shokë
sot s'mënojmë ta qërojmë
me të fala q'u dërgojë...
Këtu mbretëroj pa frikë,
se janë burra besnikë,
prandaj trimat që kam pranë
gjithë shqipëtarë janë,
s'duan tjatër mbret, veç mua,
pastaj zotrote je grua,
nukë them, se s'je nga sua,
po yt' at sot u harrua.

*Mamica*
Mendjen time ta rrefeva
qenke m'i lik seç pandeva,
nukë paske gjak ndë faqe,
kur pandeh se më kënaqe
me këto fjalë që fole.
Me kaqë prova që solle
për trimatë shqipëtarë,
duke nuk i ke dhe parë,
i gjete gafil,1) i qeshe
prandaj punove si deshe;
po Shqipëria s'u shua
dhe dita u afrua,
që do të ndizet si zjarr,
të shoç ç'punon shqipëtari,
të ligatë që ke bërë
ndë turq edhe në të krishterë
edhe gjakn' e Kastriotit,
një ditë do ta paguash.
Friko, mburru sa të duash.
prishe, digje Shqipërinë,
me shumë ia shton fuqinë,
më tepër ia shton inatnë
për Turqinë, për Muratnë,
sado të bësh të këqia
s'humbet kurrë Shqipëria;
për lirinë, shqipëtarët,
si të sotmit2) dhe të parët,
kanë vdekur, do të vdesën.
Mburre, q'u ndërrove besën
dhe pandeh se i ke ndarë?
Ti nuk i njeh shqipëtarë:
myslyman e të krishterë
janë vëllezër të tërë,
kanë një gjak dhe një shpresë,
nuk kanë tjetër besë,
dëshirë kanë lirinë
dhe besë shqipëtarinë.
Leri të sharat mënjanë,
se hie nuk të kanë,
Murat, leri qesënditë,
se do të vijë një ditë,
dit' e bardhë, dit' e mbarë,
që do të bëjnë varrë
nukë të vjen turp një çikë?
Si s'më binde dot me frikë,
zure me ca dhelpërira,
dhe me ca fjalë të mira
të më qeç') e të më thuash,
të punoj si që të duash.
Guxon më flet për tim atë,
që vrave vetë me dorë,
dhe për njerzt' e mi të tjerë,
që dërgove dhe u therë!
Shihni, shihni gjakëtorë
që flet për këta shënjëtorë!
Guxon të më këshillojë,
ju thaftë gjuha në gojë!...

*Murati*
Ti qënke vërtet e marrë,
nukë lodhesh duke sharë?
Si guxon e flet për mua?
Nuk e di se, po të dua,
të pres kokën?

*Mamica*
E di mirë,
se ti je një egërsirë,
egërsirë si ariu,
me fytyrë si njeriu.
Nuk të shoh dot përpara,
prandaj dua me të shara,
Murat, të të çoj inatnë,
të më vraç si dhe tim atë:
thermë me duar të tua,
pse trëmbesh sot nga një grua?
Ti do të më lesh ndë jetë,
se ke një qëllim të fshehtë
do të m'apsh Selimnë burrë,
se do të të bëhesh urë,
të bëhem urë të shkosh,
ndë vend tim të mbretërosh.
Jo, Murat, jo! Shqipëria
s'ësht' jotja. Perëndia
e mërgoftë nga ky tmerr.

*Murati*
N'ësht' jotja, pse s'e merr,
kur mund ta març pa lëftuar,
kur ta 'fal me të dy duar,
ecë zëre, paç uratë,
fronë që të la yt atë.
Po të kesh Selimnë burrë,
Këtë fron s'e humbet kurrë,
do ta trashëgosh përjetë,
se është trim i vërtetë.
Mirë, mua mos më duaj,
se jam i lik, si më thuaj,
se të verbon zemërimi,
po ç'të ka bërë Selimi?
Pse rrëfenesh zëmërgurtë
sot për një trim kaqë t'urtë?
Ka trim ndë këtë botë
më të mir' e më të zotë?
Ti nga se nuk e do vallë?

*Mamica*
S'e dua. se e ke djalë')
mos ma trego, e di vetë
q'është trim me të vërtetë;
vendet që ka sot ndër duar,
ay trim i ka zotuar;
tërë bota e lëvdojnë
me gisht të tër' e tregojnë,
Selimi shum' u ndëgjua.
Do të qe burrë për mua,
të mos e keshe ti djalë,
këtë trim kaqë të rrallë.
Murat, preje këtë shprese,
hiq dorë nga kjo martesë,
se Selimi zëmërmirë
s'ka sot të tillë dëshirë,
dhe di që s'mund ta marre burre,
kjo krushqi s'bëhet dot kurrë,
Mamica, të thonë, mori
të bir' e një gjakëtori?
Sot' bij' e Kastriotit,
o sulltan, s'trëmbet të vdesë,
po s'e do këtë martesë,
thermë, vramë, e ke në dorë,
po me një turk s'vë kurorë.
Dua burrë shqipëtar,
burrë tjetër nukë marr,
burri që do të më marrë,
eshtë mbret per shqipëtarë,
dhe këta, sido që thuaj,
nuk duan mbret të huaj,
Murrat, kete dije mire:
Ose me ler sot te lire
dhe m'ep prapë ç'më ke marrë,
mbretëri ndër shqipëtarë,
a, në mos ke këto mënde,
thermë sot me dorë tënde.
Shqipëria s'pret nga mua,
s'ka nevojë për një grua.
Sot lajme të mira mora:
të ka shpëtuar nga dora
Skënderbeu Kastrioti.
im vëlla, me faltë zoti.
N'është e vërtetë kjo fjale,
në kam sot vëlla të gjallë,
është mbret' i Shqipërisë,
dridhu, sulltan' i Turqisë,
dhe futu vëtë mbë vërë,
se shumë faje ke bërë.

*   Murati*
Ah' Beson këtë përrallë
që ke një vëlla të gjallë?
Yt vëlla, moj kokëtrashë,
ka vdekur, po ti shëndoshe,
ka njëzet vjet q'u varros,
tani u tret e u sos.

*     Mamica*
Mjaft, se nga fjalët e tua
zemëra m'u copëtua.
E di, këto janë fjalë,
e di, kjo është përrallë,
Murat, unë te di mirë,
Skënderbeut ia ke pirë
gjaknë, qëkur ishte djalë,
po ay trim që ka dalë

* Murati*
sot si bir' i Kastriotit,
duket do të ketë ngjarë
dhe gjaknë do t'ia marrë.
Sot vetë kam për të dalë,
të vërtetoj këtë fjalë,
ta gjej kudo që të jetë,
ta njoh për vëlla të vetë;
shqipëtarët do besojnë,
do të ngrihen, të lëftojnë.
Sot duhetë të pandejnë
që shikojnë Skënderbejnë
dhe kështu, ne ktë mënyrë,
o sulltan me dy fytyrë,
që nukë fryhesh me gjak,
mbase t'i vimë për hak...

* Murati*
Bushtrë, me këtë kuvend
tani do të të vë mend.
Të ka marrë koka erë,
do të bësh dhe shok të tjerë,
dhe me ca fjalë të rrëme,
të më punoni llagëme?1)
Me të sharat që ndëgjova,
dosë, shumë të durova,
tani t'u mbarua fati
se tepëroi inati;
nesër nisu ja për ,varr,
ja për martesë!

*Mamica*
Barbar,
Mamica s'trëmbet të vdesë,
po s'do të tillë martesë!

*Murati*
Nesër shomë.

*Mamica*

Ç'do të shoç?

*Murati*

Burr' a varr do të kërkosh.


_----
*) Fragmenti është marrë nga drama në vargje «Burri i dheut». Drama u mbarua në vitin 1907. Miku i Çajupit, Sofokli Çapi e botoi në Kajro të Egjiptit (1937) veprën e lënë dorëshkrim. Çajupi shkruante se këtë dramë ia kushtoi atdheut dhe njëkohësisht porosiste të birin,
Stefanin, që të nderonte përherë kujtimin e heroit të madh, Skënderbeut:

Me këtë vepër që shkrova,
për atdhenë them punova,
dhe për djalën tim Stefanë,
që të kujtojë babane
të nderojë Skënderbenë
që ka nderuar atdhene!

Subjekti i saj ka të bëjë me ngjarje që zhvillohen në pallatin e sulltan Muratit. Problemi themelor është njohja e Skënderbeut të vërtetë, «zhdukja» e të cilit është ndërthurur në një intrigë disi të ngatërruar. Dihet historia e zhdukjes së djemve të Gjon Kastriotit, por në ç'rrethana shpëtoi Gjergji?
Rreth këtij shqetesimi Çajupi thurri nje subjekt, i cili, siç thote vetë në parathënie, nuk i përgjigjet me besnikëri fakteve historike. Sipas këtij subjekti, Skënderbeu shpëtoi në sajë të përpjekjeve të Fatimesë, një grua shqiptare, e cila ka pranuar të martohet me sulltanin pikërisht për të kryer këtë mision të rëndësishëm. Në fshehtësi të madhe, ajo ka këmbyer djalin e sulltanit, Selimin, me Skënderbeun, që u rrit sikur të ishte i biri i sulltanit. Në një çast të caktuar, kjo e fshehtë del në shesh dhe fillon hakmarrja e shqiptarëve kundër sulltan Muratit dhe vëllait të tij. Në këtë  fragment do të ndiqni
dialogun e ashpër e të ten-sionuar midis sulltan Muratit dhe Mamicës, motrës së Skë-nderbeut. Për të arritur synimet e tij, Murati do ta martojë Selimin (të cilin e pandeh si birin e vet) me Mamicën. Ky dialog përbën rastet më të arriratë dramës, ku, në mënyrë të vecantë, spikat portreti i Mamicës, vajzës me cilësi të larta morale.



_

----------


## Fiori

*Fragmente nga komedia "Pas Vdekjes"* 
*I 

                 Zeneli, Adham-Uti* 
(Hyjne bashke ndode te klubit, ku gjenden do karreklla, nje tryeze ne mes,
ngarkuar me gazeta, me doredoreshkrime. Me te djathte, njè dollap;
me te mengjer, nje telefon ne mur.) 

*Adham-Uti:*
(Me zemerim.): Cude! Smund te marr vesh! Yt zot, kryetar i klubit, me dha fjale
te piqemi ketu me 8 pasdreke, dhe ti me thua qe ska dhe ardhe! I the, bre, se kush
jam une? A i tregove qe jam une, doktor Adham-Uti, qe po rri e pres?...

*Zeneli:*
(Duke qeshur nen buze.):
Doktor efendi, nuk i thashe gjesendi beut, se seshte ketu sot!

*Adham-Uti:*
Dreqi te marrte!...

*Zeneli:*
Qysh! Mos e thuaj prape kete fjale se...

*Adham-Uti:*  Ma paske gjuhne si bilbil!

*Zeneli:*
(Me vete.):
Qenka i cmendur!


Adham-Uti-Zeneli-Vurkua 
*Vurkua:*
(Duke hyre me rrembim):
Zenel, a erdhi Skendo beu?

*Zeneli:*
Jo, zoti Vurko, po sbesoj tè menojé. Prit pakez,ne  mos ke pune.

*Vurkua:*
 (Duke ndenjur.): Do ta pres te vije.

*Adham-Uti :*
(Madheshtor.):
Do te rri dhe pakez, sido qe kam pune shume!

*Vurkua:*
(Ne vesh te Zenelit.):
Kush eshte ky?

*Zeneli:*
(Duke folur fort.):
Si! Se njojtke, a? Zotenia eshte doktor
A-dha-mu-ti nga Frasheri, nga katund i Naim beut dhe...

*Adham-Uti:*
(I pret fjalen.):
Naimi ishte nga katundi im! Msou te flac!...

*Zeneli:*
(Duke qeshur nèn buze.):
Me ndje, zoteni, po...(Duke ulur kryet) me ndje, doktor Adham-Uti!

*Vurkua:*
(Duke qeshur.):
Lot a qesh, o Zenel? Cfarè emèr ky, me qafsh?

*Adham-Uti:*
(I vrenjtur.):
Duket ste pelqen!

*Vurkua:*
(Me qetesi.):
Jo, zoteni, fort i bukur, per bese!
Adham-ati yt i pari dhe Uti  emer i dyt i Udhisit, si thote Omeri...

*Zeneli:*
(I habitur.):
Ja se cdomethene te jesh i ditur!Un i gjori ket emer e pandeje shqip...
Dhe duke ditur se doktori esht i krishtene, po mendoneshe se cdite
luset shent Adham-Uti qe te veje ta uroje dhe ti thoshe: per shume
mot gezuar!

*Adham-Uti:*
(E rende.):
Sido qe duket ky emèr, (keqyr Vurkon) un e kam nderuar!

*Zeneli:*
 (Veshtron Vurkon):
Vèrtet, vèrtet! Zotenia eshtè sheronjes i ndegjuar

*Adham-Uti:*
Dhe shkronjetor, vjershetor!

*Vurkua:*
(Duke unjur):
Tu ngjate jeta, doktor Adham- -Uti! Besa gezonem qe njojta sot zoterine
tende! Nder i math, per zone! Une jam Vurkua, korres- pondenti i gazetes
«Rrufeja».

*Adham-Uti:*
A! Qenkej gazetar!

*Vurkua:*
Ndaj te lutem te me thuash cmendonen njerzt e medhenj per Shqiperine
qé te shkruajme ne gazeten tone.

*Adham-Uti:*
Domethene, ti kerkon sot nga une «interview»?

*Vurkua:*
Po, Zoteni, qe ta botoj te "Rrufeja".

*Adham-Uti:*
Mos thuaj «Rrufeja» po thuaj "Rrufea"! Rrufe, rrufea; liri, liria dhe jo lirija!
Do ti them dhe Skendo beut! Kjo gjuhe qe perdorni ju sot seshte shqip!
Pun e gjuhes ka rene ne duart te liga dhe kurre ska per te vatur mbare!...
Abe tari qe perdorni ju sot seshte per te qene!...

*Vurkua:*
(I mbire.):
Qysh! Po e ka vendosur Kongres i Manastirit...

*Adham-Uti:*
(Me rrembim.):
Kongres i Manastirit. ceshte Kongres i Anastirit? Kush vate? A vajta une?

*Vurkua:*
(Duke qeshur.):
Pse svajte, or zot?

*Adham-Uti:*
A! a! Perpara me thoshe: doktor efendi, tani qenkam vetem zot, se fola te verteten!
Thash ato qe jane! Dhe guxon te me kerkosh «interview»! Jo, jo, skam zakon une,
te jap "interview", jo, per gazetat tuaja.

*Vurkua:*
Spandeje kurre..., ste dije per armik te gazetave!

*Adham-Uti:*
Ja ku e- msove tani dhe thuaje ne gjithe bote me ane te «Rrufese», ne ka njerz te
kendojne te tille flete!... Keto jane fjalet e fundit!

*Vurkua:*
Jane mjaft pir tu cuditur! aOl-Uti (Me zemerim.): Pse per te quditur?

*Adham-Uti:*
(Me zemerim)Pse per te cuditur? Fundi, fundi, s'me dersin veshi per bote mua!
Dreq o pune! Ndègjo. Cfitim do te kem une kur te shkruash ti per mua:
«Doktor Adham-Uti, sheronjes i ckelqyer, qe ka botuar kaqe vepra te bukura
ka gjetur nje bar te ri per ethet, nje tjeter me te quditshem, me te nevojshim
per grate shterpa, ka sot gati per te botuar nje abetar fort te mbaruar per
shqipen me letra te ra, dhe per abetar eshte munduar dhjete vjet plot edhe
tre muaj? Gazetat mua sme ryjne ne pune! Levdata nuke dua nga kerkush!
Po te kerkoje te tilla gjepura, mor zot, do te marre sot me te mire do te te
rrefeje se per cpune kam ardhe ! Skendo beu... ti tregoj vetem ket abetar
te msoj a mund te jet i pelqyer te xhonturqit a u vjen mbare qe te perhapet
dhe te perdoret nde shkolla te Shqiperise; a duan te ma blejne a mund te
shpres nga qeveria ne Stamboll pune te mire per kete sherbim te madh!
Skendo beu me tha ta sjell sot nde klub abetar keqyrin bashke me zonjezen
Lulushe, qesht mesonjese per cupa, dhe po te jete kjo per mbare, do ta vere
perpara nde shke qupave; dhe mu dorezua per xhonturqit, te kenaqen teper
dhe dic do te bejne per mua: mund te me dergojne deputet ne Stamboll!...

*Vurkua:*
Po ky abetar pse do te viret vetem nde shkolla te cupave?

*Zeneli:*
Vertet! Pse?

*Adham-Uti*
(Fodulll):
Po se kuptoni, a?

*Vùrkua:*
Per syt e ballit, jo!

*Zeneli:*
(Me gaz.):
Un e gjeta! Se cupat jane femra, u pjell mendja!...

*Adham-Uti:*
Cdel nga kjo gje?

*Zeneli:*
Qysh? Jane me te zgjuara se nga djemte dhe do te nxene me mire abetarin...
Skam arsye!Seshte e vertet?

*Vurkua:*
Si dy e dy bejne katre.

*Adham-Uti*
(I rende.): U kripsha trute... Shkaku i vertete eshte ky: cupat behen gra...
dhe burrat bejne si thone grate... Per kete send kam shkruar nje liber te
gjer e te gjate.

*Vurkua:*
Ahere, zoteni, pun e abetarit eshte ne dore te zonjezes Lulushe?

*Adham-Uti:*
Edhe ne dore te Skendo beut, se ky e ka fort mire me xhonturqit, i ka miq
me te vertete.

*Vurkua*
(I habitur.): I ka miq!

*Adham-Uti:*
Prandaj, si te thashe, as pyes fare per njerz te .tjere dhe per lepushkat tuaja!...

*Vurkua*
As per «Bashkimin e Kombit», as per «Diellin»?

*Adham-Uti*
Jo!

*Vurkua:*
As per «Rrufene», as per «Shkopin»?

*Adham-Uti:*
 Aspak!... Mor zot, pse ben dem fjalet? Skerren dot fjale nga une... spres
 nder nga njeri kurre... levdata sdua! Sido qe te thone, sheronjes si une jane
 te rralle: sheroj sy, veshe, hunde, kembe! Cdo lengate druhet nga une!...
 Do te thuash qe s'kam shume «mushterinj»!
 Kurre mos arcin! Leri te vuajne! Kush u ka faj?

*Vurkua:*
Po abetarin pse kerkon ta shec te xhonturqit? Pse sia fal Shqiperise?

*Adham-Uti:*
Ah, ta fal!... Te vras mendjen une! Te punoj dhjete vjet dit e nate...
 dhe pastaj ta fal... dhe kujt? Shqipetareve!... Dhe te mos ma dine!...
Sa vjet qe punojne shqipetaret per gjuhen ahqipe dhe sgjejne dot nje
abetar per te qene!... Une vetem e gjeta dhe tek e kam nde xhep! Zonjeza
Lulushe, ne ka dy  **** mend, do te cuditet kur ta kendoje! Do te lere mende!...

*Vurkua:*
Skam dyshim! Do te vije dhe ajo sot ketu?

*Adham-Uti:*
Posi, po! Skendo beu rae dha fjalen.

*Vurkua:*
A e nje zonjezen Lulushe?

*Adham-Uti:*
Po si se njo! Tervit kish temen me pak ethe. Per kete lengate kam gjetur,
si te thashe, nje bar te cuditshem: kush esh' per te sheruar sheronet, ne mos po
vdes ne gjume pa kupetuar, pa u munduar aspak, Keshtu, pra, kur e piu e em
e Lulushes...

*Vurkua dhe Zeneli*
(Bashke.):
U sherua!

*Adham-Uti:*
Vdiq, vdiq ne gjume, si ckeshe thene!...

*Zeneli:*
Bar i mire; nje me nje!...

*Adham-Uti*
(Te Vurkua.):
Keto jane, zoteni, veprat e mia! Levdata sdua! Fjalet i merz era!... Pune, pune..
Cdel nga gazetat? Kurrgj':... Prandaj mos u mundo kot, mos'humb kohen: nuke
kerren dot asnje fjale prej meje!

*Vurkua:*
(Duke qeshur pak.):
Mjaft jane keto qe fole, zoteni. Tani, tu ngjate jeta!
Lamtumire, doktor efendi!..('Del jashte me vrap.)

*Adham-Uti*
(Me inat.): Ah, i mallekuar! Me bere te flas shume! Pa dashur te dhashe
«interview»! Po te mos me dalc perpara syve tjater here!

*III* 

Adham-Uti, Zeneli 

*Adham-Uti*
(Shikon oren.): Cudi! Ora 8 1/2 dhe Skendo beu sduket te vije!... Bre Zenel, po
as zonjeza Lulushe serdhi?

*Zeneli:*
 Jo, zot, jo! Spashe asnje grua te na vije sot ketu!

*Adham-Uti*
(Me zeinerim): C'domethene! Mos qeshin me mua... Dreq o pune! (Rri prane
tryezes dhe  merr  e  kqyr doreshkrimet qe gjenden mbi tryeze. Pas pak, ngrihet
me vrap, i habitur, duke thene me rrembim.):
Vdiq Haxhi Aliu! Dreq o pune. Mos me bejne syte!... Po jo! Paska
vdekur pa prite e papandyer! Une e lashe mire! Pak i dobet, po jo per vdekje!
I gjori Haxhi Ali! I mjeri Ali Haxhi! I gjori deputet, e keshe mik! Dhe kerkonte
te me vinte ne buke te qeverise! Fatziu Haxhi Alil  Haxhi! Paska vdekur!

*Zeneli:*
Jo, zot, jo! Ska vdekur! Po mbase heq shpirt!

*Adham-Uti:*
Ska dhe vdekur!... Po ahere, cthoni ketu? (Kendon doreshkrimin.): 

«Me hidherim te math mesuam se deputet i ckelqyer Haxhi Aliu dha shpirtin»...
(Te Zeneli): Dreq o pune! Ju i vdisni n]erezit me te pahir!.

*Zeneli:*
Tu ngjate jeta, duet te dish se nje gazete me rendesi si «Liria» duhet te kete
gati shkrime per cdo puni, per cdo gjeme qe mund te takoje nje dite, qe te mos
ndodhet gafil. Per shembell: kete nate, ne mes te  nates, mund te na vije nje
tel-shkrim te na lajmeroje se Haxhi Aliu henngri buk e fiq e vdiq! Drejtor i «Lirise »
ska kohe ahere te msoje se kur lindi i ndieri, nga kush lindi, ku lindi, cka bere
dhe cnuke ka bere ne jete te vet. Per kete shkak, Skendo beu ben gati shkri-met...
dhe keshtu Haxhi Aliu mund te vdese kur te doje, gazeta jone do te shkruaje per te
gjer e gjate qate cast.

*Adham-Uti:*
(Keqyr doreshkrimin.): He, he! Pa dyshim, Haxhi Aliu do te kenaqej fort sikur te
kendonte  kete shkrim plot me levdata!... Pra, me thuaj, bre Zenel, sa dit jane qu
shkrua ky artikull?

*Zeneli:*
 Jane mjaft dit, zoteni, se drejtori i «Lirise » di cpunon kurdohere; per gjithe njerzt e
ckelqyer  kemi gati shkrime te vdekjese! Kemi per mbretret, se jet e ketyre varet
shume here nga nje filxhan me kafe, nga nje thike, nga nje revol!... Kerai shkrime
gati dhe per deputenjte, se me te shumet jane pleq... kemi per shkronjetore te ndegjuar, per njerz te medhenj, me nje fjale.

*Adham-Uti:*
Per njerz te medhenj?

*Zeneli:*
Po si, po! K per shembull, nje sheronjes i math mund qe te beje kembet bige si cdo
njeri tjeter...

*Adham-Uti:*
Ashtu bir, ashtu vertet (Si mendohet do pak.). Nuke me thuaj, pag urate, me ke a sme ke
per te math, mua Adham-Utin?

*Zeneli:*
Mi pyet ne je plak?

*Adham-Uti:*
Jo, bre bir! Te pyes a me ke mua pe raath?

*Zeneli:*
 Ne je fort i gjate?

*Adham-Uti*
(Me betesi):
Zo, bre Zenel! Dua te me th ne jam dhe une nje njeri i math, domethen jam
i ndegjuar si sheronjes, si shkronjetor ment?...

*Zeneli:*
Ashtu thuaj, de!...

*Adham-Uti:*
Fole pa ndrim. Une, doktor Adham-Uti a ajam njeri i math?

*Zeneli*
(Me ndrim):. Ne je?...

*Adham-Uti:*
Njeri i math?

*Zeneli:*
Besa! Sdo pyetur: je i math?

*Adham-Uti*
(i kenaqur): Mos qesh me mua!...

*Zeneli:*
Jo, per koke te Skendos, ska dyshim qe je i raath!

*Adham-Uti:*
Nga m0 kuptove?

*Zeneli:*
Se nuke je i vogel.

*Adham-Uti:*
Tjeter shkak?

*Zeneli:*
Se ke mjeker dhe ske qime ne krye, je shinik, ma ke si kungull! Ndaj them se
jesh a qeros,a i mencur.

*Adham-Uti*
(I kenaqur):
Ditke dhe tc tilla?

*Zeneli:*
Mi ka mesuar gjyshja, ndjese paste!
*
Adham-Uti:*
Ndjese paste! Paska qenur e mencur. Beut yt, Skendo beu, do te kete bere gati
dhe per mua nje shkrirm te vdekjes. Fole, bre Zenel, me qafsh!

*Zeneli:*
Sdo pyetur! Ska dyshim; se vertet sje deputet po sje sot trim i ri, je burr i
thyer... fjala mos na dalte e dalte e marrte dhene!...

*Adham-Uti:*
Mire, mire! Po, bre Zenel, a mund te te ve bese?

*Zeneli:*
Per cpune?

*Adham-Uti:*
A mund ti mbash fjale te fshehur?

*Zeneli:*
 Sa per kete gje, mos ki frike: Jam si pishku... S'me kerren dot fjale as me dare.
Shpyrti me del po fjala sdel nga goja ime! (Me vetehe). Nde kish e nde xhami...

*Adham-Uti:*
Fort mire! Me kenaqe... Na merr kete mexhite.

*Zeneli:* 
Sido qe jam mysliman me vjen te bej kryq me dy duar...

*Adham-Uti:* 
Pse?

*Zeneli:*
 Thone qe je fort doreshtrenguar.

*Adham-Uti:*
 Mos beso boten.

*Zeneli:*
 Nje mexhite per mua?

*Adham-Uti:*
Kam dhe dy te tjera per ty, bre Zenel, sikur te me tregonje...

*Zeneli:*
Dreq o pune! E mora vesh, per zone! Do te shoh cka shkruar im zot dhe per ty...
shkrimin qè do te botoje «Liria» kur te na lesh shendene?

*Adham-Uti:*
Te lumte, a ma rrefen?,

*Zeneli:*
Dreq o pune! Pse jo! Po te lutem dhe une, ne vend te mexhiteve te me besh nje
te mire tjeter qe ste koshton gjisend prej xhepit, se thone qe jot shoqe tep vetem
pese grosh diten...

*Adham-Uti:*
Çkerkon nga une, bre djale?

*Zeneli:*
Ketu, skerrej gjesendi, vetem sa jetoj si mos me keq.

*Adham-Uti:* 
E?...

*Zeneli:*
Mendonem te vete ne Misir, nAleksandrie.

*Adham-Uti:*
E pastaj?

*Zeneli:*
 Ty, zotni, ste behet fjala dy, ndaj te lutem te mapsh nje leter per kryetarin e
«Bashkimit» te  me vere ne pune.

*Adham-Uti:*
 Po a e di emerin e kryetarit?

*Zeneli:*
 Besa jo! Emri sme vjen nder ment, po me kane thene qeshte nje mustaqemath
me nje trup atje lart dhe me dy sy...

*Adham-Uti:*
 Do te thuash: nje cope mish me dy sy! Ha, ha, ha... doemos qe ka te holla?...

*Zeneli:*
 Po, zoteni, ka do ara nga e shoqja; eshte nga ata burra qe rrojne nga grate!

*Adham-Uti:*
 Seshte per te share per kete pune, mor i mallekuar, se dhe une vete... po cna
duhen keto fjale? Thuaj pra, cpune do te kerkosh nga kryetari i «Bashkimit»?

*Zeneli:*
Faqja me nder te me vere tellall nde burse.

*Adham-Uti:*
Po a di ti te besh nje te tille pune?

*Zeneli:*
 Po si po! Te kam nje ze si shpelle...

*Adham-Uti:*
Ze te forte ka dhe veshgjati, po s'rryn dot ne burse, bre Zenel. Pastaj sa mund te
fitoje  nje tellal qe te ushqeje vedin dhe familen e vet?

*Zeneli:*
 Une, doktor efendi, familje skam. Vertet rroj me nje grua disa vjet, po se kam
 me kurore.

*Adham-Uti:*
 Mos thuaj «kurore», po thuaj ti je mysliman. E mira eshte ta besh grua, qe te
rrosh rne nder ne  sy te botes.

*Zeneli:*
 Bota pandeh se une jam i martua: them kurdohere dhe gazeta "Kuvendi"
 keshtu ka shkruar.

*Adham-Uti:*
 Po kini genjyer ti dhe "Kuvendin"?

*Zeneli:*
 Zoteri, genjeshtra eshte kripa e se vertetes, si  me ka thene sekretar i
«Bashkimit» mot  qe pat ardhur ne Selenik.

*Adham-Uti:*
Kush, bre dreq?

*Zeneli:*
 Smbajtke ment fare, bre djale, i paske trute si hirre! Per kete lengate
 kam shkruar nje liber  fort te cuditshem.

*Zeneli:*
 Doktor efendi, e gjeta! E gjeta!

*Adham-Uti:*
 Se thon Arkimidhi, jo; sekretar i "Bashkimit" quhet zoti Maci!?

*Adham-Uti:*
 E cte thosh zoti Maqi?

*Zeneli:*
Me thosh se nde Misir gjithe shqipetaret jane te verber dhe vetem ay
eshte me dy sy, pa i genjen  dhe i mjel pareshtur.

*Adham-Uti:*
 E verteta eshte se shqiptaret e Aleksandrites kane qene gjithmone
 grekomane te rrepte dhe  zoti Maci(Leonidha Naci) ca me teperr,
njeri i poshter, njeri rrugash, i ka hequr nga hunda,  per te tradhetuar
atdhene, sikurse kane veperuar doktoret e mallekuare Harisi, Harisi, Naumi
dhe Tru-Tuli(M. Turtulli) qe arriti ne shkalle tè nalte me thashethome, me
llageme, me djallezira, me dhelperira. Pra dhe Maci yt, bre Zenel, kète rruge
ka zenè. Mos me keq, o zot!...

*Zeneli:*
Ahere qenkam krejt budalle qe se paskam kupetuar. Te te them te verteten:
dic rmora erè...por kur e pashe te veshur kaqe bukur, pusho Zenel, thashe me
vetehe, se ky zoteni do te jete doemos nje shqipetar i ckelqyer.

*Adham-Uti:*
Veshur bukur, po! Por duet te dish se petkat i kish blere duke grabitur arken
e «Bashkimit»! E di fort mire une kéte faqezi! I duket vedi buall dhe eshte
vetem nje krimb i dheut. Le te veje pra ne dreq te math bashke me miqte e vet,
dhe te vime ne punen tone. Ku e kishim f jalen?

*Zeneli:* 
Ku e kishim fjalen?

*Adhani-Uti:*
 A! Fjala ishte per jeteshkrimin qe do tè botoje «Liria» per mua kur te vdes.
Qe te ma tvegosh,  te faIa nje mexhide.

*Zeneli:*
 Dhe mè dhe fjalen e nderit dhe per dy mexhide te tjera.

*Adham-Uti:*
 Sa bukur mbajtke ment kur te vjen mbare! Tregoma pra, dhe kur te shkoc
ne Misir do ti  shkruaj kryetarit «Bashkimit», kushdo qofte, mustaqemath a
nje cope mish me dy sy, te te ndihmoje,

*Zeneli:*  
Besa!

*Adham-Uti:*
 Besa-bese, more dreq, vetem te me tregosh shkrirain qe ka bere gati per mua
Skendo beu.

*Zeneli:* 
Pse jo: po tani skujtonem dot se ku gj6ndet.

*Adham-Uti:*  
Kerko, me rrofsh

*Zeneli:*  
Po duet te ma kthesh prape qe ta vloj.

*Adham-Uti:*  
Ska dyshim.

*Zeneli:*  
Fort mire! Kur ta gjej, nje dite...

*Adham-Uti:*  
Cdite, bre burre! E dua tani.

*Zeneli:*
Tani? (Kercet telefoni dhe Zeneli vete me vrap e pyet me telefon): Allo!...
Une Zeneli!...Kush? Posi, po; erdhi dhe po te pret ketu doktor Adham--Uti, po zonjeza Lulushe ska dhe ardhe. (Te Adham-Uti) Esht im zot, Skendo beu.

*Adham-Uti:*
A! Dale te flas vete me bejne. (Shkon ne telefon). Allo!... Jam une Adham-Uti...
Shume mi-re, po ti qysh je?...  o si, po, kur me the i vajta ne shtepi...
Po, i dhemb nje sy... Cduhet bere? Pas mendjes sime syr i semure duet kerryer
me vrap, qe te mos i dhembe dhe tjetri!... I thashe po nuke kandiset. Ti vete prape?
Fort mire, po kush do te me paguaje?... A! Zotrote, fare mire!...    Kur? Qe kete cast
vete ti kerrej syne, ne me lente!... Ashtu po, pas dy ore do te kthenem ketu te flasem
per abetarin shqip... do te shoq, do té shoq se ceshte!...Ma, te te gjej vertet nde klub!...
Po si, po: edhe zonjeza Lulushe duet te gjendet -ketu...
Te fala shume... Qofsh me shendet!

*Zeneli:*  Kujt i dhemb syri, doktor efendi?

*Adham-Uti:*  Si se paske mesuar? Mehdiut.

*Zeneli:*  Mutesarifit?

*Adham-Uti:*  Skendo beu me lutet ta sheroj.

*Zeneli:*  Dhe zotnia jote kerkon ti kerrej syne?

*Adham-Uti:*
 Ndryshe sbehet, se i pelcasin qe te dy. Une e kam gjetur kete methode te re: te dhemb
 nje ' dore?  Preje qe te shpetoje tjetra! Te dhemb nje kembe? Me vrap sharroe qe te
 shpetosh tjetren! Te dhemb nje sy? Kerre,je qpejt qe te mos se-muret dhe tjetri!
 Keshtu m'ra dhe per time shoqe:  i dhembi nje dite syr i djathte: me vrap ja qita dhe
 sot syr i mengjer eshte shendosh e mire,  sa shikon edhe naten...

*Zeneli*
 (I habitur):
 Dreq o pune! Sheroke fort bukur! Ahere, zoteni, po te dhembi do kujt koka, i dash'ka prere?
*
Adham-Uti:*
Pusho, bre Zenel! Keto gje'ra jane te larta, te thella; ti si kupeton dot... une kam ngrenur
 jeten time...Po mos harro, te lutem, fjalen qe me dhe per jeteshkrimin.
*
Zeneli:*  As zotrote mos harro te dy mexhidet.

*Adham-Uti:*
Peshin, bre burre! Po kerko te gjesh sa te vete te Mehdiu dhe te kthenem. Ah!
Po te vije zonjeza Lulushe ketu, thuaj te rrije te me prese.

*Zeneli:*  Fort mire, doktor efendi. Udha e mbare!... (Adham-Uti del jashte).

_---
Fragmenti eshte shkeputur nga komedia "Pas Vdekjes", qe eshte nje nder veprat me te arrira artistikisht dhe me te fuqishme, per demaskimin qe u behet perfaqesuesve me tipike te pseudo patrioteve, atyre qe per interesat vetjake ishin gati te sakrifikonin cdo ceshtje te atdheut._

----------


## Fiori

*14 Vjeç Dhëndër*

Pamje e parë: Burrë e grua*) 
(Është natë. Brënda në një odë për të fjetur, zoti Vangjel e zonja Tanë bëhen hazër për të rënur. Në fund të odës ndrit një llambë afër shtratit.) 

Tana
Dëgjo, burrë... 
  Vangjeli
C'ke, moj grua?
T. (Rënkon.)
Jam sëmurë. 

        V.
Që kur! Ç'thua? 

         T.
Ç'them? Ja them që jam sëmurë,
koka më digjet si furrë,
s'e keshë pësuar kurrë. 

          V.
Po tani, vallë, ç'pësove?
Më duket se u ftove;
gjithë natën u zbulove
dhe s'më lë fare të flërë! 

           T.
Gjithë ditën ç'keshe bërë?
Ti për bar e për dru s'vete
dhe qahesh se nukë flete?
Tërë ditën ngas qetë
dhe drek' e darkë bëj vetë,
gjithë puna përmi mua! 

           V.
Përse të kam marrë grua?
Gratë për punë po janë. 

            T. (Qesëndis.)
Edhe burratë të hanë
dhe të rrinë nat' e ditë! 

            V. (Me inat.)
Mos më bën të të godit.
se zakonë s'e harrova,
sonte shumë të durova.
Nga hunda s'më heq dot kurrë,
se nuk' jam si çdo burrë!
Jam shqipëtar i vërtetë,
do të bëj si dua vetë!
Ç'ke që s'pushon duke qarë?
Nga une ç'të ligë ke parë?
S'të kam lënë si të tjerë,
Vetëm, të shkret' e të mjerë.
Nukë ika kurrë nga fshati,
eja, s'të shkoi inati?
Ngreu të biem të flëmë
dhe këto fjalë t'i lëmë. 

             T.
Bjer e fli, mua s'më flihet. 

             V.
Nesër, porsa që të gdhihet,
do t'dërgoj djalën me vrapë
të bjerë jatronë1) prapë. 

               T.
Cinë jatro? 

               V.
Adhamutnë.2) 

               T.
S'e shoh dot me sy çifutnë,
as për mace s'i vë besë! 

               V.
Le. moj grua, ta thërresë,
kokën mund të ta shërojë. 

                T.
Nuk' e dua të më shojë!
Të bukur jatro që gjete!
Më p'hair të ruaj qetë. 

                 V
Mos kuvëndo kështu, moj grua. 

             T. (Me inat.)
Nuk' e dua, nuk' e dua!
Pse s'shëron gruan e tij?
Se nga ajo ha e pi. ..
Ndaj e mori me një sy,
i dalçinë që të dy. 

              V
Ç'jatro të të bie unë?
Mitrua s'është këtunë,
dhe Naum kokëshiniku
këtejë natën iku. . .
Në vende të tjerë vanë,
këtu vetëmë na lanë,
ikn' e muarë Misirë,
u hante koka për brirë 

             T.
Prapa diellit të venë,
se çnderuan mëmëdhenë,
s'jam sëmurë për jatrua,
se s'më ka gjë koka mua,
Po të më ndëgjosh një fjalë. 

             V.
Folë, ç'do të thuash vallë!
Do t'më lësh dhe sot pa gjumë? 

             T.
Kemi ara, vreshta shumë. . . 

             V.
Të gjitha ç'duhen i kemi,
si do zot vetë jemi;
si ne s'ka shumë të tjerë. 

              T.
Sa qe e ndyera vjehrrë,
pas takatit pleqërisë,
bënte punët e shtëpisë,
dhe kur ktheneshë nga ara,
gjejë darkënë përpara.
Po tani, ç'të bëj më parë,
në vrështë të jem a nd'arë?
Të të bëj dhe drek' e darkë?
Tani s'mund, se jam më plakë. 

               V.
Plakë? S'je plakë, moj grua,
po je ashtu si të dua. 

               T. (Me të lutur.)
Të të vijë keq për mua:
punëtë janë të rënda,
S'punoj dot jashtë dhe brënda.
Puno sa të duash vetë
arat jepi me të tretë
Kjo punë s'bënetë kurrë,
po djali na u bë burrë.
Ndaj të lutem ta martojmë,
erdhi dita të gëzojmë.
Ne pa nuse pse të rrimë?
Kur të kem nusenë ndihmë,
punëtë bënenë vetë,
nukë rrojmë me jetë!
Pse s'më flet? 

         V
Ç'të them, moj grua?
Çuditem me ç'fjalë thua!
Katërmëdhjetë vjeç djalë
do ta martosh? 

           T.
Sa jam gjallë,
dua të gëzoj si mëmë! 

           V.
Eja të biem të flëmë. 

           T.
T'i ç'më thua, u ç'të them!
Sikur kemi shumë djem!
Me Gjinë mbeti kjo derë. 

            V.
Qasu të të bëj të tjerë,
të pjellç, pa mbushurë moti... 

            T. (Duke qarë.)
Me fjalë je shum' i zoti. 

            V.
Ç'ke që qa prapë taninë? 

            T. (Me lot.)
Ku të mos qaj un' e mjera?
Une të flas me perëndinë,
ti më flet fjalë të tjera! 

            V.
Eja moj grua nër mënde. 

            T.
Çuditem me kokën tënde. 

            V.
Sado qave, ngreu bjerë. 

            T.
S'je baba si të tjerë!
Thuajmë, për perëndinë,
pse s'do ta martojmë Gjinë? 

             V.
Ësht' i vogëlë, moj Tanë! 

             T.
C'thua! Pa shikoi shtanë
bota nukë shonë vjetë.
Shihe sa mori përpjetë:
duketë njëzet vjeç djalë,
kur hipën e bredh me kalë.
Me mua kur u martove,
sa vjeç jeshe, mos harrove?
Tani për djalënë tonë
do të ndërrojmë zakonë? 

              V.
Mos kërko ç'bënim njëherë,
Po shiko ç'bëjnë të tjerë:
Shiko bejnë rrënjëdalë,
nukë ka dhe ai djalë?
Kur i thashë ta martojë,
«Le të bëjë si të dojë,
s'më ha malli për tim birë,
u për vete të rroj mirë"
më tha dhe më ktheu kratë. 

             T.
I muarë mëntë gratë!
Të bukur njeri që gjete!
Ai të kish mënt për vete,
nukë shkretonte shtëpinë,
s'kish marrë porropotinë!
Mëndjeprishur, zemërligu,
la të shoqenë dhe iku!
E zeza grua se ç'hoqi'.
Njëzet vjet e la i shoqi
dhe në pleqëri s'e poqi,
(Të mos arrij' të kish ardhë!).
nukë pa ditë të bardhë:
nat' e ditë duke qarë
nga turpetë që kish parë.
E mba mënt ç'grua ka qënë?
S'kishe shoqe në vënd tënë:
e nderçme, zëmërmirë,
punoi e rriti të birë.
Ka qenë grua për mbretnë.
burri s'ja diti kimenë.
Dhe tani në pleqëri,
dashuri më dashuri!
E gjetë nga perëndia,
se prishi shtëpin' e tia!
Gruaja vdiq nga qederi!
Këtë kërkonte dhe derri:
tani mban disa të tjera,
i vaftë shpirti në ferral 

            V.
Pse kuvëndon kështu, moj Tanë?
Njerezit e mëdhenj kështu e kane:
njerezit e tyre i mundojnë
duan ata q'i lëvdojnë. 

            T
Në bëjnë kështu të mëdhenjtë,
djalli t'i marrë për jetë!
Beu djalën ta martojë!
Me sy nukë do ta shojë,
se në turpe do të rrojë,
si ka rrojturë ngaherë!
Dhe guxon e mson të tjerë!
Ka lojturë nga fiqiri.
Një ditë më thosh i biri:
"Baban' e mirë nderoje,
baban' e lik duroje"
Do të bëhet djal' i mbarë,
se me mëmënë ka gjarë
Po në ngjaftë me babanë. .. 

            V
Minji gdhietë, moj Tanë!
Tani lë bejnë mënjanë
dhe hajde të flemë pranë,
eja se më mori gjumi. (Shtrihet.) 

              T.
Dhe mua më marrtë lumi! 

              V.
Pa dhe nesër kuvëndojmë 

              T.
Djalënë do ta martojmë? 

              V.
Pa të shomë. . . 

              T.
Ço të shoç?
Nukë do të më ndëgjoç!
Ndëgjo dhe mua një herë. 

             V.
Të ndëgjoj, po hajde bjerë. 

             T.
Të vi, po të më apç fjalën,
që do të martojmë djalën. 

             V.
Puna, s'bënet me një natë,
do menduar gjer' e gjatë. 

              T
Ç'do menduar, pa më thua? 

              V.
Ç'vajzë do t'i apëm grua? 

             T.
Mos e ki këtë qeder:
djalën tënë kush s'e merr?
Kush nuk' e do Gjinon tim,
q'është nga trimat më trim? 

             V.
Trimërinë s'ja nxë dheu! 

             T.
Nukë është si djalë beu. ..
po ësht' i mir' e i mbarë,
kush ta rrëmbejë më parë.
S'është ndonjë djal' i mbetur
unë nusen ia kam gjetur. 

             V.
Ja ke gjetur! Po ç'e thonë? 

             T.
Çupën e gjitonit tonë. 

             V.
Cinë çupë, Marigonë?
Çupën e zotitë Kore? 

             T.
E bukur e .punëtore.
Mos e pyet ç'grua është!
Si për ara dhe për vrështë,
pun' e saj s'gjëndet në jetë,
Punon vetëmci sa dhjetë!
Nukë them mirë? Ti ç'thua? 

             V.
Në do të më ndëgjosh mua,
Gjini Katonë të marrë,
të bëhem krushk me korçarë. . .
Ara, vreshta shumë kanë. 

             T.
Ti pse s'e do Marigonë?
Ajo nuse bën për mua. 

             V.
Po ësht' e madhe, moj grua.
Njëzet vjeçe!... 

             T.
Kaq e dua,
nukë marr nuse për sisë,
po për punët e shtëpisë;
të dijë të ngasë qetë,
se nukë mund t'i ngas vetë,
të na bëjë dru nga mali. 

            V.
Mirë ti, po ç'thotë djali?
Gjini me të do të rrojë. 

            T.
Doemos që do të dojë!
Pse kuvëndon kshtu, mor burrë?
Pyeten fërnija kurrë?
Ta martojm' ashtu më rruash. 

            V.
Moj grua, bën si të duash
dhe më qafë t'i kesh vetë! 

            T.
Em këtu, em n'at jetë!. . .
Nesër do t'vete të bluaj,
të shëtunë të gatuaj,
të diel të bëjmë dasmë,
gjithë miqtë t'i gërshasmë (Qan). 

           V.
Tani pse qa? 

           T.
Qaj nga gazi,
më shpëtove nga marazi.
Tani do të bënem vjerrë! 

           V.
Shuaj dritën dhe shko bjërë.
(Të dy bien të flënë në shtrat. Perdja mbyllet.)



Pamje e Katërt; Dit' e Dasmës 

(Ndë odë të krushqet, sofra plot me mish të pjekur m
hell. Burra, gra, çupa, djem, këndojnë a hedhin valle.
Çoku kërcet ndonjë pushkë. Burrat e shtrojnë me dolli,
dhëndri rri më këmbë, dhe dy a tri trima qerasin kru,-
shqit pas urdhërit "dollibashit". Këto të gjitha bëhenë
më darkë.) 

I.
Gratë vetëm: 

A të pëlqen nusia,
more djal' o lulia?
Ësht' e mir' e shoqe s'ka,
m'e mirë nga gjithë na.
Nusia si zogë deti,
sikur është bijë mbreti. 

Gra e burra bashkë: 

Ç'mirë ja bëm' krushkësë,
q'i muarm të bijënë,
atë më të mirënë,
Maro gjeraqinënë. 

Burrat vetëm, në valle: 

Moj unaza rreth me ar,
per grua do te të marr,
gjithë të kanë nakar.')
nakar le të kishninë,
sa të mos pëlcisninë.
Moj unaza rreth flori,
gjithë të kanë zili,
se do të të marr ndë gji.
Zili le të kishninë,
sa te mos pëlcisninë. 

II 

(Burrat rrinë përdhe të pinë me dolli.) 

Nuni:
Djalë, bjerë,
shtjerë verë
shtjerë, shtjert--
në të tjerë.
Pini vere,
mor të mjerë,
se qederë
do tua nxjerrë. 

Gjithë burrat: 

Kush e pi këtë dolli?
Zoti nun me trimëri,
i gëzofshim më shtëpi! 

Nuni te prifti:
0 prift, të kam gjetur!
Pa pirë ke mbetur,
të gjej me kupë me verë
lë ëmbël si shqerë. 

Prifti
Tek unë mir' se të vish. 

N.
Këtë ta dish e ta pish
për shëndet të dhëndërit,
që rri më këmb' e dremit. 

Gjithë tok
Shëndet të mirë të ketë,
të trashëgohet për jetë! (Kërcet
një pushkë). 

P. (Te nuni)
Zoti, nun, mir' se më erdhe!
Po verën pse na e derdhe? 

N. (Te prifti)
Mir' se të gjeta, uratë,
të kesh jetënë të gjatë.
Kupën e piva me fund
dhe më tutje, mo e tund. 

P.
S'e pi dot, jam prift njeri. 

N
Të di, uratë, të di. . . 

P.
Kur e bën emërë vete
pike në kupë mos mbete!
Ti që vure sot kurore,
pagezofsh edhe me dore, 

Gjithë tok
Nuni që vuri kurorë
pagezofte e me dore
urdher, o nun se jam plak
të lutem, bëmë konak. 

N
Konak? Gjej Vangjel' e shkretë. 

P
Këtë kërkojë dhe vete'
Vangjel, e mira të gjete. 

V
Me një kupe ç'do të jetë? 

P.
E di mirë kush martonet?
Djali të të trashëgonet.
Do ta pi pas urdherit,
shendet te dhëndnt! 

Gjithë tok
Dhëndëri të trashëgonet,
të gëzonet e të shtonet! 

V
S'e pive të tër' uratë! 

P.
Përmbys e ktheva, s'e patë? 

V.
0 prift, mirë se urdhërove,
rrofsh e qofsh që më nderove!
Dhe dollibashi na rrofte,
dhëndëri ju trashëgofte'
Gëzofsh dhe në dere tende'. 

N
Dhe zoti të dhëntë mënte!. .. 

V.
Unë verën s'e kam pirë
që të mos kuvëndoj mirë.. .
Po dilni, paskam mënt pak,
të lutem bëmë konak. 

N.
Ç'konak kërkon të më thuash? 

V.
Dërgomë ku do të duash! 

N.
Zotnë Brodanë të gjësh
dhe si të duash të bësh! 

V.
0 zoti Brodan, të gjeta! 

B.
Mir' se erdhe, t'u ngjatë jeta' 

V.
Këtë kupëzë, ta dish,
për dhëndërin plot ta pish. 

Gjithë tok
Dhëndëri shumë të rrojë,
jetë të mirë të shkojë! 

B.
Zotrote që gjete mua,
më shtëpi ta paça hua!
Dhe dollibashi me nder,
u bëftë dhe vetë vjehrr
dhe rroftë sa shkëmb' i malit. 

N.
Gëzofsh më dasmë të djalit! 

B.
Ku do t'më dërgosh të pshtetem,
se do të pi e mos dejtem. 

N.
Ecë pshtetu te Abazi,
s'ka pir' e ju tha gurmazi. 

B.
Të gjeta, Abaz i mjerë! 

A.
Kshtu të më gjesh kurdoherë! 

B.
Këtë kupë do ta kthej
për shëndet të këtij bej.
(Rrëfen dhëndërin.) 

Gjithë tok
Me nuse të trashëgonet,
nga e liga të mergonet! 

A. (Te nuni)
Dollibash, të qofsha falë,
zoti të faltë një djalc' 

N.
Rrofsh e qofsh! 

A.
Kush më ka gjetur? 

N.
S'e ndëgjove? Keshe fletur?
Të ka gjetur Brodan Duni. 

A.
Më ke gjetur, thotë nuni,
të gjet' e mira përjetë,
të rrosh sa të duash vetë. 

Gjithë
S'mba mënt? U deje pa pirë? 

A.
Dhe në mos kuvëndoj mirë,
un, i mjeri jam çoban;
sos jam, i ziu, në stan,
dhe sos jini dhën e dhi,
të di për cinë të pi. 

N.
Ky është shëndet i parë,
për dhëndërin, mor i marrë. 

A.
Sa malet, o nun, të rrosh!
Tani ku do t'më dërgosh';
Se dua të pi një verë. 

N. (Numëron)
Një, dy, tri,. . . s'ka më të tjcrë. 

A.
Numuroi dhëntë mirë. 

N.
Le të kollet kush s'ka pirë...
Me mua, zoti Abaz. 

N.
Të gjeça kurdo me gas.
Këtë kup do ta pi
për shëndet. të dhëndrit të ri. 

Gjithë tok.
Shëndet të mirë të ketë
dhe të gëzojë përjetë!
I zot' i shtëpisë rroftë
dhe djali ju trashëgoftë! 

(Soset dollia dhe prifti ngrihet e zë vallen me burra,
duke kënduar). 

Do të them një këngë vetë,
këngë prifti të vërtetë,
rroftë vështi dhe dhëria,
rroftë vera dhe rakia,
q'i ka bërë përëndia.
Se dhe zoti Krisht një herë
mori uj' e bëri verë.
Moj verë, burim i gjakut,
gaz' i djalit e i plakut!
0 raki, moj bukuroshe,
që na hedh qoshe më qoshe!
Se ç'bën vera e rakia,
pin' e dejen trimëria,
sa vjen rotullë shtëpia!
Det i madh e det i gjerë,
pse s'të bëri zoti verë,
se do ta pinim pa blerë? 

IV 

(Është natë: krusliqit zën' e ikin duke uruar mëmën
e dhëndërit, zonjën Tanë, që është shumë e gëzuar.) 

N.
Të të trashegonen! 

B.
Si bletë të shtonen! 

A.
Me jetë t'u rrojnë! 

P.
Dhe t'u pleqërojnë! 

T.
U paça, të rroni,
gjithë të gczoni! 

(Një nga nje ikin të tërë dhe mbeten vetëm ndë odë
Tana me djalë e me nuse.) 

T. (Tek i biri)
Rri me nusen, djalë,
dhe doli dy fjalë,
të mos ketë frike. 

Dhendëri (i thotë s'ëmës)
Ngreu mëm' e ikë. 

(Tana ikën.) 

V. 

(Dhëndri me nusen mbeten vetëm) 

DH.
Lozëm ndonjë lodër?
Të dua si motër. 

N.
Ç'motër më ke mua,
o lum' e përrua?
Ti më more grua. 

Dh.
Pse u zemërove
dhe u hidhërove?
Kur s'lot ndonjë lodër,
s'të dua si motër,
të dua si mëmë!
Po hajde të flemë,
se më mori gjumi. 

N.
Fli të marrtë lumi!



_**************************
1)Mjek
2) Çajupi e ka fjalën për Adhamidh Frashërin, një ndër
figurat kryesore oportuniste të lëvizjes së shqiptarëve të Egjiptit.


Fragmenti është marrë nga Komedia "14 vjeç dhëndër",e cila ka në qendër problemin e martesave midis çiftesh me mosha të papërshtatshme. Tana dhe Vangjeli që në fillim dalin si përfaqësues të mentalitetit patriarkal të kohës,si bartës të një psikologjie të
prapambetur. Dialogu midis dy bashkëshortëve është ndër çastet më të realizuara në komedi. Vini re si ndërthuren në të disa gjendje emocionale të Tanësrishtimi, gëzimi, mospermbajtja dhe këmbëngulja për të arritur synimin e saj.Nga ana tjetër; përballe Tanës, është Vangjeli, indiferent, dembel, i gatshëm të miratojë martesën e pahijshme vetëm që të ruajë qetësinë e vet. Këto dy figura, veçanërisht Tana, kanë hyrë në galerinë e portreteve realiste më të goditur të letërsisë sonë të traditës.


_

----------


## Fiori

*"Baba Musa Lakuriq"* 

 Vanë mënt' e mia, vanë,1)
një mejtim më prishi trutë,
Glithë profetët pse janë
ja arapë, ja~çi£utë?
Pse s'ka profetë të tjerë?
Këtë s'e kuptoj dot...
Gjërat qu bënë një herë
pse nuk' bëhen dhe sot?
Gjëra që s'i kuptoj. 

 Mos u habitni me mua:
në duhet që t'i besoj,
do t'i besoj, dua s'dua.
do të besoj shën, Mërinë,
këtë grua të bekuar,
e cila polli Mesinë1)
me frymën e. shënjtëruar;
Do të besoj, or të mjerë,
Krishtin që nuk e kam paro,
qe slipëtoi njerëz te tjere;
dhe la të tjere të varë.
Do të besoj, kur më thonë:
Krishti vdiq (gjë e vërtetë),
dhe që të mos zemërohi,
besoj q'u ngjall prapë vetë!
Si gjithë besoj dhe unë
sa shënjtorë kanë qënë,
po besoj dhe tjatër punë,
besoj mëndja na ka lënë! 

S'ka si Mesopotamia,1)
përveç, thonë, Shqipëria,
vënd' i bukur dhe i mbarë,
që nxjerr burra luftëtarë;
ato fusha, ato male
ku dhëntë kërcejnë valle,
atje ujët të ftohtë,
atje bilibli ia thotë,
atje leu trimëria,
atje rnbretëron liria,
atje do të dalin trima
të flakët si vetëtima,
per atdhe, do të lëftojnc,
per jete do ta nderojnë,
Pu ç'ndegjoj? Ç'më shonë sytë?
Njerëz të egër, njerëz të ndytë!
i vinë rrotull paprerë...
Hapi syt', o komb' i mjerë,
se armiqtë që ke pranë,
për të zotuar të kanë!
Dhe tek fryn' er' e lirisë,
do të fryj er' e zisë!...
Eliezer,*) jetëgjatë, (personazh Biblik)
mos u çudit, paç uratë,
me këto fjalë që bëra;
jam profet, i di të tëra
Ç'do të ngjajnë, ç'kanë ngjarë
tek pashë dritën e parë.
Në këtë vend të bekuar,
të bukur, të lulëzuar,
të veç e të kërkosh mirë,
të gjeç nuse për tim birë,
të zgjedhësh atë që të duash,
se ne këtë vend të mbarë,
mos harro, ashtu më rruash,
kam sua, soj, fis' e farë;
me tim vëlla, kur u ndashë,
brenda në Kanaan e lashë.
Nahari sot s'ësht' i gjallë,
po thonë se la një djalë,
Vathuil më ngjan, i thonë
dhe nderon shtëpinë tonë.
Tek ay të veç në ballë,
nga unë bëni të falë,
dhe në do të gëzojsh mua,
kërko çupë nga ky sua,
Edhe merre bjere vetë,»
Eliezer, plak' i gjorë,
kur foli këto patriku,
u ngre e puthi në dorë,
q'at dit' u nis e iku.
mori pesëdhjet' devera
kurrizdala dhe zverkgjata,
mori dhe shumë të tjera
të Paçmuara dhurata:
unazë, komsa dhe vathë,
lidhur me gur' të paçmuar,
për devetë mori bathë
dhe iku duke gëzuar.
Fatmirosh, sytë ç'i panë
udhës nuk tregonet,
se bukuria që kanë
këto vise, nuk çmonet:
Brigje, kodra lulëzojnë
me gjethe dhe me dafinë,
mali, fusha gjelbërojnë,
me bar e me trëndelinë.
Përroj' të gjat' e të gjerë,
me rrëmbim te lumi shkojnë,
nëpër pyll të paprerë,
ku zogjtë rrin' e këndojnë.
Në këtë vënd udhtari
nukë nginjet nat' e ditë,
se era që del nga bari,
gëzon shpirtin, rrit mëlçitë.
Eliezeri, plak' i vjetër,
betohej për perëndinë,
se nukë kish parë tjetër
vënd si Mesopotaminë.
Ditën çlodhej në stanë
dhe hante djathë të butë,
natën e gdhinte në hanë
se kish frikë nga hajdutë.
E vërteta do treguar,
ky vënd i mir' e i mbarë,
këto vise të bekuar
janë mbushur me kusarë,
njerëz të liq ka kurdoherë.
Udhëtari, pa të metë,
në Kanaan u afrua
dhe qëndroi me devetë
jashtë fshatit, tek një krua.
"Ti e di Patrikun plak
dhe barrën që mora unë,
zot, të lutem nga ky shkak,
ndimë, që të mbaroj punë.
Ajo çupë që të vijë,
të marrë ujë të ftohtë
dhe të rrijë të më ndijë,
t'u ap të pinë devetë,
të flas me mua plaknë,
ajo nuse le të jetë
për t'im zot, për Isaknë" 

Eliezer' i bekuar,
lutjen s'e kish dhe mbaruar,
kur pa një vajzë në krua,
me vrap e iu afrua.
Dhe që ta shohë më mirë,
lipi ujë për të pirë
dhe zu që të bëjë fjalë.
E reja u kuq në ballë,
pastaj me llërë përveshur
mbush dorinë duke qeshur,
Me uj' akull si dëborë
dhe ia ep plakut në dorë,
më pastaj merr dhe devetë
një nga një i ujit vetë.
Eliezeri shikon,
fërkon sytë, se s'beson,
kjo çupë që ka përpara,
kaq' e bukur, kaq' e mbara,
e kujt është do ta dijë. 

 E kujt je ti, moj bijë?
Sa gëzohem që të gjeta. 

 Unë jam, t'u ngjatë jeta,
e mbes' e Nahorit ndjerë,
në Padan-Aram kam lerë,
Vathuil quhet im atë. 

 Ti si quhesh, paç uratë? 

 Rebeka, të qofsha falë,
irn' atë ka dhe një djalë.
Po zotrote ç'bën këtunë? 

 Në këtë fshat kam një punë,
rri këtu, se jam i huaj,
Në ka vënd në shtëpi tuaj,
Ec e thuaj; tek yt atë,
Të vij të gdhi] kstë natë. 

 Zot, ç'janë këto kuvënde?
Në shtëpi kemi plot vënde
për shumë jo, për ty vetë,
kemi vënd dhe për devetë,
po t'u jap vetë të hanë;
vete të dërgoj Llabanë,
tim vëlla, një djal' i iTibare,
të vijë këtu t'u marrë,
Këto tha vash' e bekuar
dhe me dy dori në duar
u largua si thëllëzë,
dhe si një sorkadhe mëze
U çudit Eliezeri
dhe qëndroi si mermeri,
s'harriti ta ngjatëjetojë,
mbeti me fjalë në gojë.
Llabani në krua shkoi,
se Rebeka e dërgoi,
Një orë nukë kish shkuar,
Eliezeri i bekuar
brënda në shtëpi kish vatë
me Llabanë, pastë uratë;
Rebeka mori devetë
ne oborr i lidhi vete.
I shkreti Eliezer
U prit me një barrë nder.
Vathuil për nder të mikut,
për shërbëtor' e patrikut,
theri dashin më të mirë,
bashkë me një qëngj të pirë,
dhe Rebeka, pa përtuar,
ndënji bëri një lakruar,
po dhe Llabani s'përtoi,
shumë gjellëra gatoi:
mish me qepë, me patate,
mish me pras' e me domate,
një paça që nuk çmohet
një kukurec që s'tregohet,
një pilaf si të Sulltanit
pruri dhe nga vënd' i stanit
një përshesh mbytur në gjalpë
orle, djath, kosë, shtalpë.
Po dhe Vathuil i ndjerë
nuk' ndenji këtë herë
me duarlidhur, i qetë:
Në hell dashin e vuri vetë,
vetë e poqi, vetë e ktheu,
vetë kur u poq e preu,
dhe pastaj, në darkë herë,
vet' u nis der' më derë
dhe grishi ca miq të tjerë,
përveç nga Eliezerë. ,
Kur u mblodhën gjithë bashkë,
u përshëndoshën më ashkë,
pastaj i zot' i shëpisë
mori kupën e rakisë,
dhe me gjithë miqt' e tjerë
uroi Eliezerë.
Dhe me njëri-tjetrin thanë
Pas zakoneve që kanë:
--Mirë se erdhe, t'u ngjatë jeta!
--Zotërinj, mir' se ju gjeta!
Ju që nderoni sot mua,
një ditë ua paça hua;
u ardhsha dhe për të mirë,
tani s'jemi dhe pirë,
as me raki, as me verë,
ndëgjoni Eliezerë...
Të mësoni pse kam ardhë,
në këtë ditë të bardhë.
Abraam, imzot i ndjerë,
në këtë katund ka lerë,
dhe Nahorë, pastë ndjesë,
e kishte vëlla me besë.
Kur shkoi në dhe të huaj,
këtu la babanë tuaj,
kur u largua këtejë,
nuk' la vënd të mos vejë,
sa dhe në Misir ka vatë
me nipin e tij dhe me gratë,
dhe në këtë vënd, si thonë,
u njoh dhe me faraonë;
nuk' di ç'punë punoi,
po shumë para fitoi.
Duke qënë shumë vapë,
nga Misiri iku prapë,
u kthye në Kanaan,
q'atë ditë rron në stan.
S'i numërohen devetë,
kuajt, lopët dhe qetë,
dhen e dhi tri mijë kokë,
zemërmirë që s'ka shokë.
Nga të mirat që ka bërë
e nderon bota e tërë.
i dha zoti dhe një djalë,
Që nuk' çmohet me fjalë,
më i mënçur burrë s'ka lerë
në këtë botë të gjerë.
Isaku, po të rrojë,
far' e fis do të nderojë,
trim që nuk' ka të sharë,
lum çupa që do ta marrë;
kush ka vajzë për martesë
Gënjehet me këtë shpresë.
Në Kanaan, ku vdiq Sara,
të tëra shtëpitë e para
te patriku ven' e vinë,
për të mbaruar krushqinë,
po Abraami, plak me mënd,
s'pëlqen nuse nga ky vënd.
Një ditë dolli më thirri
dhe me tha, veç nga i biri: 

«Dua, sa jam vet' i gjallë,
o Eliezer, paç uratë,
të gjesh një nuse për djalë,
Se jeta s'hiqet pa gratë.
Doje të mos ta martojë
me turpet që shoh në botë;
të tjera thash me gojë,
të tjera zemra më thotë.
Me një këmbë në varr jam,
dit' e fundit kur të vijë,
djalin e vetëm që kam
ta le prapa me fëmijë.
Më ke shërbyer me besë,
dyzet vjet që je tek unë,
ndaj tek ti vetëm kam shpresë
të mbarosh dhe këtë punë.
Po këtu në Kanaan,
të lutem grua mos kërko,
se je rritur në stan,
nuk' shkojm dot me to.
Të veç në Padan-Aram,
vend' i bukur dhe i mbarë,
se atje shumë njerëz kam,
nga një fis e nga një farë.
Me tim vëlla kur u ndashë,
me Nahor, ndjesë të ketë,
brenda në Haran e lashë,
sot s'është në këtë jetë,
po të veç të gjeç të birë
Vathuil, falju nga mua,
dhe do bësh shumë mirë
të. zgjedhësh çupë nga ky sua
Zotit Vathuil i thuaj:
dua ta martoj me Isakne,
po çupë s'dua të huaj,
se s'dua të trazoj gjaknë,
të lutem mos kërko shumë
bukuri, ar dhe ergjend,
të gjitha venë për lumë,
kur s'është nderi në vënd.
Kush do të rrojë me grua
jetë të mirë të ketë,
lë marrë çupë nga sua,
pra e varfër le të jetë,
vash' e mirë, ç'e do gjënë?
Burrat që rrojnë nga gratë,
s'janë burra për të qënë,
turpërohen dit' e natë...»
Abraami, këto fjalë
tha dhe më puthi në ballë,
e putha dhe un' në dorë
dhe ika pas dy-tri orë. 

****************** 

Vathuil, t'u shtoftë nami,
të bën të fala Abraami,
Ai të do si yt atë,
të dërgon një barr' uratë,
dhe të lutet me dëshirë
t'i apësh nuse për birë,
Rebekën, rroftë për jetë,
se kështu do zot' i vërtetë.» 

****************** 

Vathuili me Llabanë
Eliezerit i thanë:
«Rebeka juaja qoftë,
me Isakn' u trashëgoftë !» 

Kur u bënë kcto fjalë,
u shtruan në mësallë,1)
gjithe tok hëngrën e pine,
duke kënduar u gdhinë.
Në mëngjes. pa ardhë dreka,
u nis për udhë Rebeka,
bashkë me Eliezerë.
Sa lot që derdh mëm' e mjerë,
Po qysh të mos qaj e mjera?
Sos ka dhe çupa të tjera.
Dhe Rebeka nuk' mbahet,
se nga mëma s'mund të ndahet.
I ati u fshin lotë,
i këshillon dhe u thotë:
Ç'janë këto që punoni?
S'ju vjen turp që turpërohi?
Gra si ju nuk' kam parë;
S'është ditë për të qarë.
Ç'vajzë nuk' ësht' e gëzuar,
kur niset për t'u martuar?
Dhe cila mëmë s'gëzohet,
e bija kur i martohet?
Po dhe ty, moj jetëgjatë,
të vetëm të kish yt' atë,
kur të martoi me mua,
jot ëmë sa u gëzua;
Vajza s'na vete, si thuaj,
në vënd dhe në njerz të huaj,
Isaku, moj punëmbarë,
më ka kushëri të parë.
Tani, të lutem, fshij lotë,
dhe kujto ç'bëhet në botë:
njeri nuk' vë kurorë,
pa marrë pajë në dorë.
Një burrë që s'ka të hajë
s'pëlqen çupë që s'ka pajë;
sot nuk' është si një herë,
burrat dalin për të blerë...
Ke të holla, burra shumë,
le të jesh lum' e për lumë,
le të jesh e çalë e qorre,
thuaj se burrën e more;
Je faqekuqe, si molla,
e bukur, po s'ke të holla?
Të rruatë bukuria,
s'të nxjerr njeri nga shtëpia;
në mos daltë ndonjë plak
të ranë dhëmbët në prak...
Çupa jonë këmbëmbarë,
merr burrë që s'ka të sharë,
dhe ç'burrë, një bir patriku;
shëndoshë na qoftë miku;
martoj vajzën pa një grosh;
këto gjëra të mendosh,
se s'është fitim i pakë,
mendoju si grua plakë,
mos qaj se lotë dëm venë,
mos i prish çupës kësmenë,
po ngrehu epi uratë
të ketë jetë të gjatë,
0 bijë, pushoi lotë,
se jot ëmë s'di se ç'thotë,
eja të të puth dhe vetë,
të trashëgohesh përjetë" 

Rebeka me këto fjalë,
u bë gati për të dalë.
Gjithë fshati për të dolli,
gjer te kroi e përcolli,
gra e burra të gëzuar
të tërë duke kënduar: 

 Ku je nisur për të vatë,
shelege bejk' e çobanit?
Ku lë jot ëm' e tyt atë
dhe gjithë shoqet e stanit?
Thëllëza gurë mbi gurë,
trimat rënkojnë për tynë,
nga foleja mos dil kurrë,
se ta kanë vënë synë... 

 Moll' e kuqe bukuroshe
pse të dalç e pabesë?
Kur s'na doje pse s'na thoshe,
po na gënjeje me shpresë?
S'të dinim kaqë fodulle,
manushaqe që mban erë,
tani që lëshove lule,
të trashëgojnë të tjerë. 

 Ndëgjoni shoqet e mia,
diç t'u them e diç t'u qahem:
do të ndahem nga shtëpia,
nga njerëzit e mi do të ndahem.
Obobo, ç'është kjo punë?
Moj nënë për ku më nise?
Pse s'më martoni këtunë?
Ç'më vjen keq për këto vise! 

 Ikë, zogë, se pret zogu,
që këndon pranë folesë,
rnbi një degë borziloku
dhe shikon udhën me shpresë.
Ikë, bëfsh udhën e mbarë,
të pret miku të martoni,
të dy bashkë të pandarë,
për jetë të treshëgoni! 

            *
        *     *
 As këndoni të këndojmë,
ju e dini kë martojmë;
0 Isak, jeta t'u ngjatë
si mbret të marton yt atë,
more nuse si je vetë,
të trashëgohenë përjetë.
Nuni që vuri kurorë
pagëzoftë edhe me dorë.
Dhëndër, o lule lejmon,
hip e rri në këtë fron.
Të të laj, të të ndërroj
te nusja të të dërgoj.
A të pëlqen nusja,
more djal' o lulja?
Është' e mirë, shoqe s'ka,
m'e mirë nga gjithë na.
Moj nuse buzëqershia,
S'të çmonet bukuria,
Të lëvdon bot' e tërë.
Lum mëma që të ka bërë. 

 Thëllëza, gurë mbi gurë,
me gojë s'më fole kurrë,
më, do a s'më do për burrë?
Moj, në më do sa të dua,
lë jot' ëm e rri me mua. 

  Moj lulja vergje, vergje,
të fola, pse s'm'u përgjegje?
Moj, mos je sëmur' e dergje?
As sëmurë s'jam, as dergjem,
po s'dua të të përgjegjem,
se kam frikë nga im atë,
që përgjon nat' për natë. 

 Borziloku fletëgjerë,
çuditem se kur u rrite,
ditën që të mora erë,
m'u në zemër më godite... 

 Shum' e bukur je, moj vashë,
u çuditçë kur të pashë,
cullufet fije-fije,
besa sa të kanë hije;
faqet si moll' e kuqe,
goja jote si burbuqe,
mesi yt unazë dore,
sa mënd që kesh' m'i more,
me dy sy të zezë në ballë
si dielli më të dalë.
Vetullat pse t'u nxinë?
Mos u ke vënë mazinë?
Jo, besa, për perëndinë,
e kam vetë bukurinë, 

 Vura një kopsht me mollë,
nusja si selvi e hollë;
falmë, falmë, moj selvi,
mollët që ke në gji...
Vura një kopsht me dardhë,
nusja jonë fort e bardhë;
nëmë, nëmë, moj selvi,
dardhëtë që ke në gji...
Vura një kopsht me pjeshkë,
nusja jonë një syzezkë,
eja, eja, moj selvi,
eja me pjeshkë në gji!... 

 0 shoko, more shoku,
dhënt' e mia kush i do?
Se s'mund të vete me to;
me miken dua të rri
nat' e ditë në shtëpi,
të los e ta marr në gji.
Do të los ballë për ballë,
Posi luga nëpër dhallë,
do të los faqe për faqe,
të marr erë manushaqe,
do të los gushë për gushë,
posi shtjerratë në fushë. 

 Moj nuse ç'është kjo punë,
që ditën që je këtunë,
pse na rri duke menduar?
Vallë, kush të ka qortuar?
Pse na mban sytë përdhe,
turp të vjen a frikë ke?
Mos u mendo, paç uratë,
harro jot' ëmë e yt' atë;
këtu rrotull sa jemi
gjithë far' e fis të kemi,
dhe burrin që more vetë
nukë ka shokë ndë jetë.
0 zot, shitet njeriu
si një lopë, si një kalë!
Ç'janë këta që rënkojnë?
Nuke janë njerëz të tërë?
Po si njerëz pse nuk' rrojnë?
Zbathur e zhveshur pse janë?
Pse punojnë për të tjerë?
Pse nukë kanë të hanë?
Ç'janë këta njerëz të mjerë?
Ku i shpienë si dhëntë?
Në treg pse duan t'i shesin?
E tillë jetë mos qëntë,
Më pahir është të vdesin.
Skllav! Kjo fjalë na tregon
njerinë si një gomar,
tjatër njeri e mundon
e blen, e shet a e var.
Ju që mbroni skllavërinë,
ju që bëni të këqija,
ju që mundoni njerinë,
e gjeçi nga perëndia!


---------
_Është poemë e gjatë, me mbi 6000 vargje, e ndarë në 49 këngë. Poema mbeti për shumë kohë dorëshkrim, me gjallje të poetit nuk u botua dhe deri vonë nuk njihej. Fillimisht poeti i vuri titullin «Dhjai.' e vjetër e cfacune», por më vonë e korrigjoi duke e emëruar "Baba Musa lakuriq".. Ky ndryshim lidhet me synimin e Çajupit për të paraqitur plagët e shoqërisë së kohës, ashtu lakuriq, siç ndesheshin në realitetin e atyre viteve. Në vitin 1903 Çajupi i shkruante mikut të tij, poetit tonë Asdrenit: «Sa për njerëzit e liq dhe për tradhtarët e kombit, nuk do të rreshtem kurrë t'i rrëfej në botë e të përçaj ashtu si duhet, për të mirën e shqiptarisise,dhe nga ky shkak po bëj gati një tjetër librë shqip me emrin "Dhjat' e vjetër"._

----------


## Fiori

*Fabula (shqiperime + origjinale)*

-Bretkosa qe desh te fryhej sa nje ka 
-Cinxrri dhe milingona 
-Dhelpra dhe cjapi 
-Djali dhe dhaskali 
-Gjeli dhe dhelpra 
-Lopa, dhia, delja dhe luani 
-Luani dhe miu 
-Macoku dhe miu plak 
-Ujku me dhelpren gjykohen nga majmuni 
-Millonai i biri dhe nje gomar 
-Njeriu dhe fytyr' e vet 
-Ujku dhe qengji 
-Korbi dhe dhelpra 
-Ujqrit dhe dhente

----------

